# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Hunting Season V5.0

## Physics Hunter

A thread for all things hunting, including good hunting stories.
As you can guess from the title, I do this wherever I happen to land or hang around.

My name here has already drawn some hunters to start talking, so I wanted to make a better place to do this.

I looked at both guns and sports as possible places, but guns is in politics and I really do not intend this to be overtly political.

Here we go!

----------

East of the Beast (11-28-2022),Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I am an avid bowhunter, mostly hunting Deer with it.  As Hunting Season approaches I ramp up my physical training and archery shooting.  This is getting more difficult each year as I age.

I am shooting the 50# recurve with ease, the 64# old Mathews MQ (yes I know it's 20 years old...) repeatably well, but only a couple dozen arrows per session before it becomes challenging.
I have not moved to the way more difficult Mathews Z7 or my 65# home made short-longbow but I have more than a month to ramp it up.

Next I have to get the kids rifle shooting tuned up...

----------

donttread (09-24-2020),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-27-2019),Swedgin (08-07-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

I'll post some later. Leaving for Wyoming early in the morning.

----------

Physics Hunter (09-29-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Bow season starts here in NC in October.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-12-2019)

----------


## Frankenvoter

I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.


And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 

I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 

Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.

----------

Old Navy (07-27-2019),Pork Chop (07-27-2019)

----------


## Hillofbeans

[QUOTE=Frankenvoter;2207061]I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.


And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 

I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 

Why the handicap? Bare hands and teeth?

----------

Frankenvoter (07-27-2019)

----------


## Old Navy

> Why the handicap? Bare hands and teeth?[/COLOR]


I'd allow the hunter a Loin Cloth.  Wouldn't want him to get hung up in a briar patch.

----------

usfan (12-29-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> I'd allow the hunter a Loin Cloth.  Wouldn't want him to get hung up in a briar patch.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MedicineBow

> I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.
> 
> 
> And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 
> 
> I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 
> 
> Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.


I don't believe the intent of this thread was to discuss the ethics of hunting.

----------


## Pork Chop

> I don't believe the intent of this thread was to discuss the ethics of hunting.


Quiet so. Keep it blood it blood and guts.  :Smile:

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I don't believe the intent of this thread was to discuss the ethics of hunting.


I see, and so using that same logic I guess the next time I see an asswipe antifa or BLM making a post about how much they enjoyed dumping water on a cop, or throwing a concrete milkshake at someone, I can either add my own personal story of how much I enjoy doing those things myself, or just stay out of it altogether because the thread wasn't there to discuss the morality of disrespecting the cops or journalists who are Trump supporters. 

The op is about how much he enjoys using a particular weapon to go kill a deer. I asked if he'd get as much enjoyment giving up on his technological advantage but I guess like so many other things in todays society theres just certain questions that aren't allowed to be asked.

----------


## Crusader

I don’t care what you hunt with gun or bow, tree stand or stalk, 40 yard shot or 400 yard shot. Your kill is far more ethical then going to the grocery store and buying your meat from a slaughter factory. Anti hunters that eat meat are some of the biggest hypocrites on earth.

----------

Conan (07-28-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019),MedicineBow (07-28-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.
> 
> 
> And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 
> 
> I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 
> 
> Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.


I doubt anyone really cares.

----------

MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Good info here, maybe we can get a TPF group hunt on.

https://www.wildernesstoday.com/where-to-shoot-a-deer/

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I doubt anyone really cares.


I dont care if they do or not.

----------


## Crusader

> I am an avid bowhunter, mostly hunting Deer with it.  As Hunting Season approaches I ramp up my physical training and archery shooting.  This is getting more difficult each year as I age.
> 
> I am shooting the 50# recurve with ease, the 64# old Mathews MQ (yes I know it's 20 years old...) repeatably well, but only a couple dozen arrows per session before it becomes challenging.
> I have not moved to the way more difficult Mathews Z7 or my 65# home made short-longbow but I have more than a month to ramp it up.
> 
> Next I have to get the kids rifle shooting tuned up...


I don’t bow hunt, but do own a couple recurve bows. Nothing special a 24lb and a 40lb, my boy and I enjoy target shooting with them. I got a lot of respect for bow hunters and really dig their passion for it, most don’t use a recurve so even more propts to you the compound bow is the far more popular 
choice.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-27-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

To me, hunting is about harvesting meat. We owe the animal a quick and clean death, it's not a game, it's not about being 'fair' or 'sporting'. It's assuring the cleanest death possible.

Only ever killed one big game animal, a feral hog at about 100ft with my 1858 new model army. Would of used a rifle but I dont own one. At 100 ft i missed the first 2 shots but I took the shots because the chances of getting any closer to a wild hog were very slim. 3 shot was the money, broadside high behind a shoulder, thru a rib bone and punched a hole in both lungs, it ran 15 ft and died in seconds.

----------

Crusader (07-27-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I'll post some later. Leaving for Wyoming early in the morning.


Lucky!!!  I love Wyo.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019),MedicineBow (07-28-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.
> 
> 
> And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 
> 
> I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 
> 
> Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.


I eat what I shoot, it is food for my family and others.  
I contribute to the conservation process that keeps hordes of sick animals from eating your yard, garbage, and pets; and I obey the rules and hunt only fair chase.
Even our ancient ancestors knew that they were no match for the speed, agility, and advanced sensor suite of a deer.  They made tools such as axes, atlatls, bows and knives to level the playing field.  They teemed with other animals (wolves and horses) to even the odds.  They also used terrain, boulders...

Your opinion is a little thin on reality.  Enjoy your free-range, fair chase, hunting knife killed cheeseburger.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),spamking (07-29-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Bow season starts here in NC in October.


I am going to concentrate mostly on getting the kids into the field while it is still warm in September.  Then I will start in earnest some time in October.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I see, and so using that same logic I guess the next time I see an asswipe antifa or BLM making a post about how much they enjoyed dumping water on a cop, or throwing a concrete milkshake at someone, I can either add my own personal story of how much I enjoy doing those things myself, or just stay out of it altogether because the thread wasn't there to discuss the morality of disrespecting the cops or journalists who are Trump supporters. 
> 
> The op is about how much he enjoys using a particular weapon to go kill a deer. I asked if he'd get as much enjoyment giving up on his technological advantage but I guess like so many other things in todays society theres just certain questions that aren't allowed to be asked.


Actually, the OP does not mention archery, because this is about hunting, not particularly archery.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I don’t bow hunt, but do own a couple recurve bows. Nothing special a 24lb and a 40lb, my boy and I enjoy target shooting with them. I got a lot of respect for bow hunters and really dig their passion for it, most don’t use a recurve so even more propts to you the compound bow is the far more popular 
> choice.


Funny thing is that last year I got a deer at 35yds with a (compound) bow last year, and one with a muzzloader at about 6 yards.  Nothing worth shooting during rifle season.

----------

Crusader (07-27-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

What caliber?  That's pretty cool.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Lucky!!!  I love Wyo.


Yes, I have already told @MedicineBow that I am full of envy.

----------

Physics Hunter (07-29-2019)

----------


## Conan

> Bow season starts here in NC in October.


Great time to be out and about.  :Wink:

----------


## Big Dummy

> Great time to be out and about.


Is October a good time for trail running? My helmet won’t spook the deer will it?

4D37B32E-2F2C-4F16-8D5B-4F4EEC520ACE.jpeg

----------

MrogersNhood (07-29-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Lucky!!!  I love Wyo.


 Thanks...its my favorite place on earth and I've seen much of our earth.

----------

Physics Hunter (07-29-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Before the Libs derail and conflate what, I HOPE, that we can discuss here...

Why I hunt.

I am a Conservative, the Lord told us to be good Stewards of the earth  and the animals on it, some time around the time he gave Adam and Eve  *skins* for clothing once they realized that nakedness was not cool  since they were about to be joined by other humans, offspring.
Make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game  animal.  If one believes in Evolution, I suppose that those that did not have such, quickly got skinny and died poorly.  It seems that this recessive gene, or the lack of proper fathering has allowed it to resurface much to the chagrin of proper conservation and preservation of natural rights.
Just to be clear.  I am a fair chase hunter.  
Since the animals that need to be conserved need to be population  controlled to keep them off the grill of your Mercedes where their meat  is wasted, or sick from lack of nutrition that leads to mass disease.  I  take them for food, on my grill.  This is natural, good and right.  

Libs question the use of particular weapons to distract from their agenda that is well known. I will eventually address several of these, but as to crossbows: 
Before you criticize have you ever shot one?
Do you know thier reason in conservation, or how they compare in performance to compound bows?
Let me inform you.  Crossbows were introduced into hunting in the US  relatively recently, originally for physically disabled hunters so that  they could participate in our hunting culture.  Yes, we have a hunting  culture as described above.  With the decline of the number of hunters  needed to control animal populations, it was decided to allow the  able-bodied to use them since they lower the bar in training a user,  they did not then significantly increase the lethal range compared to a  skilled archer with a compound bow.  They were lethal then to about 50  yards.
I have one but, as a true archer, I do not like them.  They are useful  on turkeys, vermin, and I presume nuisance animals.  I love that they  let our injured veterans get back to their lives and participate in  legal conservation hunting.
How can hunting opposers eat meat from animals that come from fenced areas and cages?  That there is cruel.  

I have taught myself to take legal game, in a scientifically driven and licensed system, so as to conserve the nature that God has given us while both managing game population while putting meat on my family's table.  In all of this I am passing the hunting tradition down to my children.

----------

Crusader (07-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019),MrogersNhood (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Swedgin (08-07-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Very true PH, keep the skill and tradition alive. Animal activists and self claimed lovers are not conservationists, they do nothing to care for or improve game and it’s habitat. It is the hunter that truly loves and cares for our wild animal population and it’s habitat, it is the hunter that funds the research and the protectors (fish and game) of them. It is the hunter that knows the animals and their habitat, it is the hunter that respects and values nature and wants to keep it healthy and clean. While others only give lip service it is the hunter that gives his time and money.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019),MedicineBow (07-29-2019),NORAD (08-01-2019),Physics Hunter (07-29-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Is October a good time for trail running? My helmet won’t spook the deer will it?
> 
> 4D37B32E-2F2C-4F16-8D5B-4F4EEC520ACE.jpeg


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (07-29-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Damn, getting on in the year and have not scouted anything. May still have stands out in the woods. I don't gun hunt anymore, because once the guns go off, the game take ..instead of 1 trail, they use 3.

I don't take bucks, only yearling-ish does. I'm in it for the meat and being in the woods.

----------

MedicineBow (07-29-2019),Physics Hunter (07-29-2019)

----------


## spamking

Went out Saturday to clean up some trails and fix a blind I had out last year . . . moved some stands around a few weeks ago.

I can't wait for cooler weather and the leaves to start falling.  It's very green and thick here this year.  Lots of food out there for the deer to eat.  Hoping that means some very healthy mature bucks make an appearance when I'm out.

----------

Physics Hunter (07-29-2019),Rickity Plumber (08-02-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Damn, getting on in the year and have not scouted anything. May still have stands out in the woods. I don't gun hunt anymore, because once the guns go off, the game take ..instead of 1 trail, they use 3.
> I don't take bucks, only yearling-ish does. I'm in it for the meat and being in the woods.


That is no kidding about looking forward to being in the woods!  That is  a big deal for me too.  I usually sneak into my stands via a back door.    It takes 10-15 minutes for the noises of nature to come back, and 20 for the squirrels to accept me.  After 30 minutes, I am no longer in nature, nature has embraced me.

Difficult to pattern this early with food sources changing and the does about to wean the fawns and start to distance themselves from the yearlings...

----------


## Physics Hunter

Muzzleloader (ML) hunters?  Well, it's getting to that time of year to sight in firearms and get back to more serious shooting practice from hunting stances.

At the end of the big game seasons, I usually end with a loaded, but uncapped muzzleloader.  I figure this makes a good first "throw-away" sight in shot.
I hate cleaning the ML, it just seems weird washing a blued steel barrel with soapy water.

I use Pyrodex pellets as I am a late and reluctant adopter of MLs for hunting.  I used to always bowhunt during ML season where "lesser weapons" are allowed, my friends thought I was a little crazy.   I finally gave in and bought the ABSOLUTE cheapest ML that I could find, $125 with a scope!  I guess this appeals to my cheap muscle car nature.
Two out of every three years, this little piece of junk brings home the venison.

To kick off a conversation, how many shots do you get out of your ML before you have to do some cleaning to the barrel?
With pyrodex pellets and belted bullets, I expect 6 or 7.   With Sabot bullets I expect only 4-5.

----------


## NORAD

Well, hot d@mn!

Now I understand why pc has his balls in a wad!

----------



----------


## NORAD

> make no mistake that there is a primal rush one gets from taking a game  animal.


 @Physics Hunter

Forgive me for chopping your excellent post to one sentence.

This sentence has been used several times in another thread.


Non-hunters  will never understand that the 'rush' subsistence hunters feel has to do with feeding the family and being one with the land.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-12-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

A few points:




> I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt",


--I once made that argument to my Father, who was a big time hunter.  And, it would seem that way, as Bambi will hardly charge you with his antlers.  BUT!  There is a lot more to "Hunting" than just aiming and firing a weapon (That, in itself can be quite a skill to learn...).  One has to track, his prey.  Know the best times to find them, etc.  AND again:  There are all the other things that MOST hunters do that greatly help the environment. 

In the end, if someone feels this way, that is just how they feel (We are all different).

People also say that NASCAR isn't "really a sport."  Same with things like Figure Skating.

And yet, NASCAR drivers and Figure Skaters would disagree, as I must.  (I honestly don't think I could do what they do...)




> I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent,


--I often feel as you do, as I am a HUGE animal lover.  But, dude...if you think they are "innocent," you haven't seen a feline or canine kill.....Cats will often PLAY with their kills, before finishing them off.  And, once we get in to the PRIMATES.....most of them are as nasty as humanity.  (But, NOT Gorillas!  Gorillas are the NOBLE primates!)




> I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish.


--I said this in another thread, but, Whitetail Deer are almost becoming a pest in Tennessee.  Not QUITE to that level, and, I do love seeing the deer as I drive into work...but, I have also seen the massive death caused by starvation and disease.  Again...I would consider the life of a DEER FAR preferable to that of a COW.......





> Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.


--Yea, that would be cool to watch.  I would also like to see NFL players equipped with shortswords, and NASCAR drivers allowed to run over each other.  

But, we don't always get what we want, in such matters.

----------

MrogersNhood (09-21-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> @Physics Hunter
> 
> Forgive me for chopping your excellent post to one sentence.
> 
> This sentence has been used several times in another thread.
> 
> 
> *Non-hunters  will never understand that the 'rush' subsistence hunters feel has to do with feeding the family and being one with the land.*


Yes, that too.

----------

NORAD (08-05-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I took the kid bolt action out this afternoon to check zero on the sight.

243 with Hornady CustomLite ammo, damn thing makes me laugh every time I shoot it.  Compared to a 308, this kicks like a 22lr

The rub is that it wears a MuddyGirl Camo stock, during rifle season everyone (including the boys) fights over who gets use it.

Fun.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Pulling the fast bow at full strength this eve.  15 arrows in a flight without any draw problems.

Dang that Z7 is accurate if I hold true to form.

----------


## NORAD

> --I once made that argument to my Father, who was a big time hunter.  And, it would seem that way, as Bambi will hardly charge you with his antlers.





Bambi was poached.

----------


## spamking

> Muzzleloader (ML) hunters?  Well, it's getting to that time of year to sight in firearms and get back to more serious shooting practice from hunting stances.
> 
> At the end of the big game seasons, I usually end with a loaded, but uncapped muzzleloader.  I figure this makes a good first "throw-away" sight in shot.
> I hate cleaning the ML, it just seems weird washing a blued steel barrel with soapy water.
> 
> I use Pyrodex pellets as I am a late and reluctant adopter of MLs for hunting.  I used to always bowhunt during ML season where "lesser weapons" are allowed, my friends thought I was a little crazy.   I finally gave in and bought the ABSOLUTE cheapest ML that I could find, $125 with a scope!  I guess this appeals to my cheap muscle car nature.
> Two out of every three years, this little piece of junk brings home the venison.
> 
> To kick off a conversation, how many shots do you get out of your ML before you have to do some cleaning to the barrel?
> With pyrodex pellets and belted bullets, I expect 6 or 7.   With Sabot bullets I expect only 4-5.


I do the same as you by ending our muzzleloader season with a loaded but uncapped gun.  Haven't ran into any issues yet.

I usually clean after 4-6 shots or every other year depending on use.

----------

Physics Hunter (08-07-2019)

----------


## spamking

> I took the kid bolt action out this afternoon to check zero on the sight.
> 
> 243 with Hornady CustomLite ammo, damn thing makes me laugh every time I shoot it.  Compared to a 308, this kicks like a 22lr
> 
> The rub is that it wears a MuddyGirl Camo stock, during rifle season everyone (including the boys) fights over who gets use it.
> 
> Fun.


My youngest shot her first doe with a single shot H&R .243 . . . it's a great caliber for first time youth IMO.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I do the same as you by ending our muzzleloader season with a loaded but uncapped gun.  Haven't ran into any issues yet.
> 
> I usually clean after 4-6 shots or every other year depending on use.


Yeah, with Pyrodex pellets and sabot bullets ramming becomes a chore somewhere between the 4th and 6th shot.

I changed to belted bullets and got a few more possible shots out of the barrel before cleaning.

I always wondered if my cheap-ass ML was the issue, or if the high-buck ML's have the same problem.

----------

spamking (08-07-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> My youngest shot her first doe with a single shot H&R .243 . . . it's a great caliber for first time youth IMO.


As I am getting older, and the mountain rifles that I loved 20 years ago, in 308, are pretty punishing these days.  

243 is my new sweetheart.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019),MrogersNhood (08-07-2019),spamking (08-07-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> My youngest shot her first doe with a single shot H&R .243 . . . it's a great caliber for first time youth IMO.



 Ya know --- .243 is that really GREAT close to intermediate range caliber, for in the woods --- where MOST OF your shots are a hundred yards or less. If you want to go backpacking for a day, or go on a three day expedition / camping trip ; it is an excellent caliber. Now --- If someone would just build a really light .243 ( excluding the current single shot ones where you can add multiple barrels ) --- they would be onto something. 

  A short, lightweight bolt action ; with Iron or Military sights and a adjustable nylon sling. Or....a short and compact.....lightweight semi auto - with five shot mags , a strong sturdy sling, with a adjustable stock for youth and adults. 



   Joe :

----------

spamking (08-07-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> A thread for all things hunting, including good hunting stories.
> As you can guess from the title, I do this wherever I happen to land or hang around.
> 
> My name here has already drawn some hunters to start talking, so I wanted to make a better place to do this.
> 
> I looked at both guns and sports as possible places, but guns is in politics and I really do not intend this to be overtly political.
> 
> Here we go!



 Well ---- If work does not kill me this year and I do not get really busy, I am going to try to get at least a few days deer hunting.


  Deer hunting gun =  Smith & Wesson 25-5 pistol , in .45 Colt. Loaded with Winchester Silvertips that I have had for about seven years. I have killed a few deer with a handgun, and shooting one with a handgun is something to relish and enjoy.  1)  You have to be close.  2)  Shots have to be well placed. 3) Handgun hunting in my opinion requires more patience.....the deer has to come in close to hit with a handgun ; versus shooting him two hundred yards away. When you see him at 200 yards away --- he has to "Mozy" in to you so you can get that shot. 
4)  Nothing like being absolutely elated at killing a deer with a handgun.



 P.S. ---- I have the same exact pistol in the pic of the below article -- and have had it since about the year 1992 or 1993.



https://www.theboxotruth.com/educati...colt-revolver/






  Joe :

----------

MrogersNhood (08-07-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I do the same as you by ending our muzzleloader season with a loaded but uncapped gun.  Haven't ran into any issues yet.
> 
> I usually clean after 4-6 shots or every other year depending on use.


They say not to leave one loaded, but after our coke dealing neighbor came in my yard and said "cracker, i will kill you and your old lady" I felt it pertinent to load my 1858 with 5 rounds (and capped, resting on the empty)

After we moved, 5 weeks later I went to the river and shot it empty. After a cleaning and inspection (all 5 went pop, BTW) no corrosion was evident. Never store one dirty, very hygroscopic fouling.

Only time i ever stored loaded, but you can bet the pioneers did not fire and clean, daily.

----------

MrogersNhood (08-07-2019),spamking (08-07-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I'll post some later. Leaving for Wyoming early in the morning.




  ( laugh ) ----->  DAMN YOU !!       :Smiley20:   :Sunny: 



  I would love to go fishing and camping in Wyoming......AND British Columbia. 


  Big Sky Country ----- Lucky you !!!!   :Smile: 




 Joe :

----------

MedicineBow (08-07-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Lucky!!!  I love Wyo.


 I want to see a Wyoming star lit sky, while sitting at a campfire, drinking a beer, smoking a Swisher Sweet Cigar.



    Joe :

----------

MedicineBow (08-07-2019),MrogersNhood (09-21-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Well ---- If work does not kill me this year and I do not get really busy, I am going to try to get at least a few days deer hunting.
> 
> 
>   Deer hunting gun =  Smith & Wesson 25-5 pistol , in .45 Colt. Loaded with Winchester Silvertips that I have had for about seven years. I have killed a few deer with a handgun, and shooting one with a handgun is something to relish and enjoy.  1)  You have to be close.  2)  Shots have to be well placed. 3) Handgun hunting in my opinion requires more patience.....the deer has to come in close to hit with a handgun ; versus shooting him two hundred yards away. When you see him at 200 yards away --- he has to "Mozy" in to you so you can get that shot. 
> 4)  Nothing like being absolutely elated at killing a deer with a handgun.
> 
> 
> 
>  P.S. ---- I have the same exact pistol in the pic of the below article -- and have had it since about the year 1992 or 1993.
> ...


I hear that, only big game I ever killed was with my 1858 New Model Army. About a 150 pound sow @ 100ft. I still remember every, minute detail.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Yes, I have already told @MedicineBow that I am full of envy.


  I hear yah .....
 THAT MAKES both of us !!!!!!




 Joe :

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-07-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Went out Saturday to clean up some trails and fix a blind I had out last year . . . moved some stands around a few weeks ago.
> 
> I can't wait for cooler weather and the leaves to start falling.  It's very green and thick here this year.  Lots of food out there for the deer to eat.  Hoping that means some very healthy mature bucks make an appearance when I'm out.


 Cool weather, campsite / campfire, beer, Swisher Sweet "Slim" Cigar, food cooked on campfire...............  OOOOHHHHHH !!!!!




  Joe :

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-07-2019),spamking (08-07-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

@Physics Hunter
finally found the link!

Pig hunt.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-12-2019),Physics Hunter (08-07-2019),spamking (08-07-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Ya know --- .243 is that really GREAT close to intermediate range caliber, for in the woods --- where MOST OF your shots are a hundred yards or less. If you want to go backpacking for a day, or go on a three day expedition / camping trip ; it is an excellent caliber. Now --- If someone would just build a really light .243 ( excluding the current single shot ones where you can add multiple barrels ) --- they would be onto something. 
>   A short, lightweight bolt action ; with Iron or Military sights and a adjustable nylon sling. Or....a short and compact.....lightweight semi auto - with five shot mags , a strong sturdy sling, with a adjustable stock for youth and adults. 
>    Joe :


Like a 4lb Scout rifle.  Maybe an off-axis red dot sight.

I shoot bows, pistols, and short distance rifles with both eyes open.   
That would be cool!

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Like a 4lb Scout rifle.  Maybe an off-axis red dot sight.
> 
> I shoot bows, pistols, and short distance rifles with both eyes open.   
> That would be cool!


I am also a fan of bullwhips i make and David/Sheperd slings. A 3 ounce projectile leaving the pouch @ 100MPH packs a wallop. One leaving the pouch at a 45 degree angle, can make a 150 yards, in my amatuer hands (Well practiced amatuer) (Sp)?

----------


## MedicineBow

> I want to see a Wyoming star lit sky, while sitting at a campfire, drinking a beer, smoking a Swisher Sweet Cigar.
> 
> 
> 
>     Joe :


I often sit around a campfire at night.  Friends and I will enjoy a drink and smores. 

The sky is incredible.  I've taken a few Milky Way photos. The sky is perfect for that.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019)

----------


## spamking

> Yeah, with Pyrodex pellets and sabot bullets ramming becomes a chore somewhere between the 4th and 6th shot.
> 
> I changed to belted bullets and got a few more possible shots out of the barrel before cleaning.
> 
> I always wondered if my cheap-ass ML was the issue, or if the high-buck ML's have the same problem.


I don't think it would matter what type of ML you bought.  It'd still be an issue IMO.

----------

MrogersNhood (09-21-2019),Physics Hunter (08-07-2019)

----------


## spamking

> As I am getting older, and the mountain rifles that I loved 20 years ago, in 308, are pretty punishing these days.  
> 
> 243 is my new sweetheart.


I've used a 25.06 the last couple of seasons.  Not bad at all.  But I have an AR in 6.5 Grendel that I'm hoping to get broke in this year.

----------


## spamking

> Ya know --- .243 is that really GREAT close to intermediate range caliber, for in the woods --- where MOST OF your shots are a hundred yards or less. If you want to go backpacking for a day, or go on a three day expedition / camping trip ; it is an excellent caliber. Now --- If someone would just build a really light .243 ( excluding the current single shot ones where you can add multiple barrels ) --- they would be onto something. 
> 
>   A short, lightweight bolt action ; with Iron or Military sights and a adjustable nylon sling. Or....a short and compact.....lightweight semi auto - with five shot mags , a strong sturdy sling, with a adjustable stock for youth and adults. 
> 
> 
> 
>    Joe :


I have an old lever action Browning in .243 that was my father-in-laws . . . not super heavy.  But yeah, a lightweight bolt-action option would be great.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> I want to see a Wyoming star lit sky, while sitting at a campfire, drinking a beer, smoking a Swisher Sweet Cigar.
> 
> 
> 
>     Joe :


 Here you go....The full size image is stunning._MG_1679_edited-1.jpg

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-07-2019),MrogersNhood (08-07-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

I was just outside practicing with my bow. The new fiber optic sights are fantastic in low light conditions. Three more weeks until archery season.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I often sit around a campfire at night.  Friends and I will enjoy a drink and smores. 
> 
> The sky is incredible.  I've taken a few Milky Way photos. The sky is perfect for that.




   ( Sigh )    :Smile:  




    Joe :

----------


## Trinnity

> Here you go....The full size image is stunning._MG_1679_edited-1.jpg


Wow. Looks like some gas and some red shift stars  scattered in. They look red because they're farther away. Very very cool.

I get very little light pollution where I live too.

----------

MedicineBow (08-07-2019),MrogersNhood (09-21-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Wow. Looks like some gas and some red shift stars  scattered in. They look red because they're farther away. Very very cool.
> 
> I get very little light pollution where I live too.


This was one of my 1st attempts at astrophotography.  I got some good solar eclipse photos in Wyoming a couple years ago.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I am also a fan of bullwhips i make and David/Sheperd slings. A 3 ounce projectile leaving the pouch @ 100MPH packs a wallop. One leaving the pouch at a 45 degree angle, can make a 150 yards, in my amatuer hands (Well practiced amatuer) (Sp)?


I have messed with slings, I am dangerous with them but with a 360 degree angle of dispersion!   :Sofa: 

I make bows for myself, kids, and selected friends.  I really like simple hickory self bows.  Keeping them powerful, drawable, and short enough to use out of a treestand is quite a challenge.

I am starting on atlatls and darts but there is a big learning curve there.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I have an old lever action Browning in .243 that was my father-in-laws . . . not super heavy.  But yeah, a lightweight bolt-action option would be great.


I don't think that I have ever seen a round nose 243 bullet??
Certainly could use modern polymer tipped rounds.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I have messed with slings, I am dangerous with them but with a 360 degree angle of dispersion!  
> 
> I make bows for myself, kids, and selected friends.  I really like simple hickory self bows.  Keeping them powerful, drawable, and short enough to use out of a treestand is quite a challenge.
> 
> I am starting on atlatls and darts but there is a big learning curve there.


The atlatls are similar to a sling in that both are simply an extension of your arm. They recommend beginning slingers use a fairly short one and an overhand throw (stone will always go forwards, 99.9%) But I learned and still use the method I prefer, align shoulders to target, and a 3 quarters of a complete rotation and a sidearm release.

I have hit cans at 100ft, multiple times but 2 in a row, eludes me. At 100 ft, a man size target ought to be plenty worried. Maybe 2 of ten could hit, on average.

----------

Canadianeye (08-08-2019),Physics Hunter (08-08-2019)

----------


## spamking

> I don't think that I have ever seen a round nose 243 bullet??
> Certainly could use modern polymer tipped rounds.


It actually still had a couple of polymer tipped rounds in the mag when I got it.

----------

Physics Hunter (08-08-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> The atlatls are similar to a sling in that both are simply an extension of your arm. They recommend beginning slingers use a fairly short one and an overhand throw (stone will always go forwards, 99.9%) But I learned and still use the method I prefer, align shoulders to target, and a 3 quarters of a complete rotation and a sidearm release.
> 
> I have hit cans at 100ft, multiple times but 2 in a row, eludes me. At 100 ft, a man size target ought to be plenty worried. Maybe 2 of ten could hit, on average.


You are such an amazing person. My Canadian culture is so indoctrinated with guns bad, weapons bad, self defense bad...that listening to you leaves me in a sort of cultural awe.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-08-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Atlatls are very cool. Amazing what the mind of man can conceive.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-08-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Wow. Looks like some gas and some red shift stars  scattered in. They look red because they're farther away. Very very cool.
> 
> I get very little light pollution where I live too.


I skipped most of Astronomy in Physics, but I thought Red Stars are just cooler stars for one of several reasons...

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> You are such an amazing person. My Canadian culture is so indoctrinated with guns bad, weapons bad, self defense bad...that listening to you leaves me in a sort of cultural awe.


Aw...shucks, I'm just a poor cracker practicing with primitive weapons.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Atlatls are very cool. Amazing what the mind of man can conceive.


I know a ton about bows and bowmaking, but I am an amateur in the atlatl world.  I love ancient weapons and the atlatl is one of those about which less is known.  Since the handle and dart shaft are mostly made of wood, few pieces of evidence about them survive.  

There are stone dart tips buried in mammoth kill bones, and then there is the controversy over the north american unique innovation of the added (to the thrower) weights or banner stones.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-15-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Alright, so back to practice...

Having only mild problems with shooting a dozen arrow flight with the Z7 power bow.

However, having a weird problem with practice broadheads patterning 6"-9" lower than field points.

Why do I think I have an arrow spine problem...

I hate this spooky 2nd and 3rd derivative crap that goes on with archery gear.

----------


## CWF

Myself, I am not a deer hunter. I prefer duck hunting, pheasant, quail, and geese. I love guns, all kinds, but particularly shotguns.
My younger brother is a gun collector and a gun smith. His son was a cop and a collector of military arms.

I like people who hunt. For the most part, that is.  Everything that I kill is used. Nothing is wasted. And in my view those who hunt deer do the same.

My Dad was a cattle rancher near Kinnear, Wyoming.  He loved hunting sheep.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Myself, I am not a deer hunter. I prefer duck hunting, pheasant, quail, and geese. I love guns, all kinds, but particularly shotguns.
> My younger brother is a gun collector and a gun smith. His son was a cop and a collector of military arms.
> 
> I like people who hunt. For the most part, that is.  Everything that I kill is used. Nothing is wasted. And in my view those who hunt deer do the same.
> 
> My Dad was a cattle rancher near Kinnear, Wyoming.  He loved hunting sheep.


I grew up wing-shooting Pheasants with a few quail, grouse and some (running) rabbit hunting thrown in.
To this day, I am a rather incorrigible trigger slapper.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Alright, so back to practice...
> 
> Having only mild problems with shooting a dozen arrow flight with the Z7 power bow.
> 
> However, having a weird problem with practice broadheads patterning 6"-9" lower than field points.
> 
> Why do I think I have an arrow spine problem...
> 
> I hate this spooky 2nd and 3rd derivative crap that goes on with archery gear.


I was given a nice Bear compound by a women across the street, I helped, i asked about it on the wall, she said to take it, I tried declining, she made it clear that would be rude. It is either 80 or 60 # draw weight (hard to read the handwriting) I have not loosed an arrow yet. It looks solid, strings look good. Here is a pic.

IMG_20190815_004836.jpg

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I was given a nice Bear compound by a women across the street, I helped, i asked about it on the wall, she said to take it, I tried declining, she made it clear that would be rude. It is either 80 or 60 # draw weight (hard to read the handwriting) I have not loosed an arrow yet. It looks solid, strings look good. Here is a pic.
> 
> IMG_20190815_004836.jpg


Looks identical to my first bow Bear Trophy Hunter from the mid-90's.  Mine also has draw length, weight, and cable length.  Mine is also very difficult to read, more like looking at the indention in the sticker where they wrote the draw weight, it also says 80#, which I don't believe.   

I was a 30-something when I was pulling this bow, so who knows.  The string is way too ratty to pull it back and measure the draw-weight.

That is a hoot, I recognized the bow right away!

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-15-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Looks identical to my first bow Bear Trophy Hunter from the mid-90's.  Mine also has draw length, weight, and cable length.  Mine is also very difficult to read, more like looking at the indention in the sticker where they wrote the draw weight, it also says 80#, which I don't believe.   
> 
> I was a 30-something when I was pulling this bow, so who knows.  The string is way too ratty to pull it back and measure the draw-weight.
> 
> That is a hoot, I recognized the bow right away!


Everything looks good and solid but I'd feel more comfy with a person who knows more than I, looking over it first, before I fire it.


I have drawn it back, several times.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Everything looks good and solid but I'd feel more comfy with a person who knows more than I, looking over it first, before I fire it.
> 
> 
> I have drawn it back, several times.


A couple years back, I had two of my bows break a string in one season.  Each of them opened up my left wrist.  One was just a shallow cut and a big bruise.  The other nearly had me go to the hospital before I could get the bleeding stopped.

Nothing to mess with.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> A couple years back, I had two of my bows break a string in one season.  Each of them opened up my left wrist.  One was just a shallow cut and a big bruise.  The other nearly had me go to the hospital before I could get the bleeding stopped.
> 
> Nothing to mess with.


Oh, I know. I went in our Pawn shop about 7 years ago, picked up a 3hundred $ bow, just had to draw it back. It was one of those elliptical cams with a deceptively smooth let off. Like maybe 70%

Anyhow, I drew with 2 fingers and when I went to let it back down, it got away from me a dry fired. I was not injured but a cam broke. I felt like such an idiot.

I had no way to pay for it, at the time. So the owner says, "tell you what, If you cut the grass and clean the property on the weekend, I will pay you 10$ hourly until you pay it off, then I will pay you cash.

Anyhow, I ended up being senior 'employee' and worked there for 5 years before my other half took very ill.

----------

MrogersNhood (09-21-2019),Rickity Plumber (09-14-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Everything looks good and solid but I'd feel more comfy with a person who knows more than I, looking over it first, before I fire it.
> 
> 
> I have drawn it back, several times.


A couple years back, I had two of my bows break a string in one season.  Each of them opened up my left wrist.  One was just a shallow cut and a big bruise.  The other nearly had me go to the hospital before I could get the bleeding stopped.

Nothing to mess with.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Time to get much more serious.

I have been watching the deer, they are starting into their fall habits, with the usual crazy changes thrown in.  

Funny how every year, the time to put out the game cameras, and prep sneaks up on me.  

I cleaned/prepped the small caliber weapons tonight.  We had a family 22 shoot this last weekend, tons of fun with about half of a 500 round pack shot out.  Now we need some early squirrel hunting to sharpen the senses.

Archery practice not coming along as easily as my younger years.  I need to double down on my efforts.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Great practice with 243 bolt gun and the muzzleloader this afternoon.  One of the kids figured out that shooting is fun.

While expensive, shooting the 243 is a total hoot.

On the archery front, I have the old compound dialed in.  I'm almost ready.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Time to get much more serious.
> 
> I have been watching the deer, they are starting into their fall habits, with the usual crazy changes thrown in.  
> 
> Funny how every year, the time to put out the game cameras, and prep sneaks up on me.  
> 
> I cleaned/prepped the small caliber weapons tonight.  We had a family 22 shoot this last weekend, tons of fun with about half of a 500 round pack shot out.  Now we need some early squirrel hunting to sharpen the senses.
> 
> Archery practice not coming along as easily as my younger years.  I need to double down on my efforts.


My ex father in law got me started hunting with him back in about 1972 or 73 out in a squirrel lot way out in extreme NW Ohio near Pioneer. 

I had a Marlin .22 autoloader that maybe cost me $60 new. I put on a cheap scope and I was ready. The squirrel lot was about a 5 acre wooded lot surrounded by the usual corn/soybean/sugar beet fields. The fox squirrels were huge but were elusive in the heavily wooded lot. One time I got three of them that were in a tree right over my head. The debris was falling on me and all around me from their antics. 

I had to shoot pretty much straight up to get them. My best squirrel day ever! 3 large fox squirrels is a goof haul for a newb. Was not long after that when I purchased my Ruger 1022 and a decent low power scope. 

My father in law was a great mentor and sportsman. I cherish our times we had together in the woods. He and I would eventually camp in Michigan and in Pennsylvania hunting whitetails. 

His son wanted nothing to do with guns nor hunting. He was different for sure. But that is okay because I am the one that benefited from the mentoring and teachings of a true sportsman.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-20-2019),MrogersNhood (09-21-2019),Physics Hunter (09-20-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Sharpening broadheads this eve.  

Next up is washing the clothes.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> My ex father in law got me started hunting with him back in about 1972 or 73 out in a squirrel lot way out in extreme NW Ohio near Pioneer. 
> 
> I had a Marlin .22 autoloader that maybe cost me $60 new. I put on a cheap scope and I was ready. The squirrel lot was about a 5 acre wooded lot surrounded by the usual corn/soybean/sugar beet fields. The fox squirrels were huge but were elusive in the heavily wooded lot. One time I got three of them that were in a tree right over my head. The debris was falling on me and all around me from their antics. 
> 
> I had to shoot pretty much straight up to get them. My best squirrel day ever! 3 large fox squirrels is a goof haul for a newb. Was not long after that when I purchased my Ruger 1022 and a decent low power scope. 
> 
> My father in law was a great mentor and sportsman. I cherish our times we had together in the woods. He and I would eventually camp in Michigan and in Pennsylvania hunting whitetails. 
> 
> His son wanted nothing to do with guns nor hunting. He was different for sure. But that is okay because I am the one that benefited from the mentoring and teachings of a true sportsman.


Traditions are passed down to the willing and enthusiastic.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-20-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Sharpening broadheads this eve.  
> 
> Next up is washing the clothes.


Riches to rags . . .

----------


## Physics Hunter

Finally got the 20 year old Mathews shooting accurately with both field points and practice broadheads at both 20 and 35 yards.

This is good.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Finally got the 20 year old Mathews shooting accurately with both field points and practice broadheads at both 20 and 35 yards.
> 
> This is good.


Here you can hardly take a shot that far, too much scrub brush.

I worry about the 2 top pins only.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Finally got the 20 year old Mathews shooting accurately with both field points and practice broadheads at both 20 and 35 yards.
> 
> This is good.


Good job!

Back in my bow-hunting days, I never did sharpen broad-heads. I would have good broad-heads used exclusively for deer hunting and broadheads used for target practice only. Same kind on same Easton XX75 shafts. 

I was very good in the back yard and up in my tree stand in the back yard but out in the woods, well, that was a different story altogether. 

You may remember my post saying how lousy I was when the actual target was a deer! Good for the deer too. He got to live and so did I.

----------


## spamking

Well . . . this should make deer season "fun" when it opens next week.

BossHogg.JPG

3LittlePigs.JPG

Squeal.JPG

makinbacon.jpg

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Well . . . this should make deer season "fun" when it opens next week.
> 
> BossHogg.JPG
> 
> 3LittlePigs.JPG
> 
> Squeal.JPG
> 
> makinbacon.jpg


Good Gravy.  We have two black bears around the hunting cabin that are smaller than some of those.

That is a plague.

----------

spamking (09-30-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Here you can hardly take a shot that far, too much scrub brush.
> 
> I worry about the 2 top pins only.


I am calibrated out to 50, but I only shoot beyond 35 with the old bow when I am shooting at turkey or vermin.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Good job!
> 
> Back in my bow-hunting days, I never did sharpen broad-heads. I would have good broad-heads used exclusively for deer hunting and broadheads used for target practice only. Same kind on same Easton XX75 shafts. 
> 
> I was very good in the back yard and up in my tree stand in the back yard but out in the woods, well, that was a different story altogether. 
> 
> You may remember my post saying how lousy I was when the actual target was a deer! Good for the deer too. He got to live and so did I.


I still shoot XX75's for my traditional bows.

I do similar on broadheads.  I have hunting only versions of arrow/broadhead combos.  However, I shoot Muzzy and they come with practice broadheads that are completely dull.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-28-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Tomorrow I have the opportunity to take the kids out on a deer hunt with me as guide.  

Washing clothes.  Final weapons prep.  A little shooting practice for fine tuning.  Check the gear and the batteries.

I struggle to describe my joy in this.  It is at least magnificent.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Tomorrow I have the opportunity to take the kids out on a deer hunt with me as guide.  
> 
> Washing clothes.  Final weapons prep.  A little shooting practice for fine tuning.  Check the gear and the batteries.
> 
> I struggle to describe my joy in this.  It is at least magnificent.


Some of the best days of my life involved bow hunting and the preparedness that you describe. 


After my divorce in 1987, I stored my bows and all related equipment in my brothers attic while I relocated to Florida and lived in a much smaller place. Right after that he got the bug up his ass when his wife inherited all that money. He didn't want anything to do with me, dad nor mom. He refused any and all contact with us. 

My Darton's and all my gear could still be up in the attic, I don't know. He gave that house to his oldest daughter and moved. Even she refuses to speak to the family because of my brothers indoctrination of "Uncle Rickity bad" rhetoric. 

That's okay. Losing what we had growing up being close, was all wiped out the minute they got their millions from his wife's inheritance. 

I haven't seen or spoken to him since dad died in early 2000.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Some of the best days of my life involved bow hunting and the preparedness that you describe. 
> 
> 
> After my divorce in 1987, I stored my bows and all related equipment in my brothers attic while I relocated to Florida and lived in a much smaller place. Right after that he got the bug up his ass when his wife inherited all that money. He didn't want anything to do with me, dad nor mom. He refused any and all contact with us. 
> 
> My Darton's and all my gear could still be up in the attic, I don't know. He gave that house to his oldest daughter and moved. Even she refuses to speak to the family because of my brothers indoctrination of "Uncle Rickity bad" rhetoric. 
> 
> That's okay. Losing what we had growing up being close, was all wiped out the minute they got their millions from his wife's inheritance. 
> 
> I haven't seen or spoken to him since dad died in early 2000.


Money makes a lot of people go totally stupid.  Sorry.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Today's trip to the woods with the kids went pretty well.  We all got scent washed, camo'ed up, gear, water and weapons and made it to the stand only 20 minutes late.  Good for 2 kids on the first hunt of the season.

We sat for an hour+, but nothing with fur walked by.  

The tiny songbirds came to visit and entertain us.

That is quality time with the kids.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-29-2019),MrogersNhood (11-12-2019),spamking (09-30-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Today's trip to the woods with the kids went pretty well.  We all got scent washed, camo'ed up, gear, water and weapons and made it to the stand only 20 minutes late.  Good for 2 kids on the first hunt of the season.
> 
> We sat for an hour+, but nothing with fur walked by.  
> 
> The tiny songbirds came to visit and entertain us.
> 
> That is quality time with the kids.


That's why they call it hunting, not catching. Sounds like a great day, the things that memories of decades are made of. :Thumbsup20:

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019),Physics Hunter (09-29-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Bow season starts here in NC in October.


Do you shoot Compound, Trad, Crossbow?

----------


## Physics Hunter

> That's why they call it hunting, not catching. Sounds like a great day, the things that memories of decades are made of.


That it was.   :Smiley20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-29-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> That it was.


Long after you are gone, your younguns will remember the day.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Today's trip to the woods with the kids went pretty well.  We all got scent washed, camo'ed up, gear, water and weapons and made it to the stand only 20 minutes late.  Good for 2 kids on the first hunt of the season.
> 
> We sat for an hour+, but nothing with fur walked by.  
> 
> The tiny songbirds came to visit and entertain us.
> 
> That is quality time with the kids.


With those kind of memories, who cares if you put an arrow on deer?

I envy you.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Today's trip to the woods with the kids went pretty well.  We all got scent washed, camo'ed up, gear, water and weapons and made it to the stand only 20 minutes late.  Good for 2 kids on the first hunt of the season.
> 
> We sat for an hour+, but nothing with fur walked by.  
> 
> The tiny songbirds came to visit and entertain us.
> 
> That is quality time with the kids.


How old are the 'kids'?

----------


## Physics Hunter

> How old are the 'kids'?


Tween girl and young man in highschool.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Today's hunt was a logistics disaster, but what do ya know...  With 20 mins til dark two deer come walking in on an angle that kept them obscured until they popped out at 30 yards.  

My Girl got her first shot at a deer!  The deer ran out at full speed, and we watched it until at 200yds it vanished into the woods.  I did not find the arrow, but there was no blood trail to be found.  I really hate it when I am not 100% sure of a clean miss, but I am good with blood trails and there was none.

Still a great hunt.  I got her in archery range of a deer, with three of us sitting on the ground.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-30-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Rickity Plumber (09-30-2019),spamking (09-30-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Today's hunt was a logistics disaster, but what do ya know...  With 20 mins til dark two deer come walking in on an angle that kept them obscured until they popped out at 30 yards.  
> 
> My Girl got her first shot at a deer!  The deer ran out at full speed, and we watched it until at 200yds it vanished into the woods.  I did not find the arrow, but there was no blood trail to be found.  I really hate it when I am not 100% sure of a clean miss, but I am good with blood trails and there was none.
> 
> Still a great hunt.  I got her in archery range of a deer, with three of us sitting on the ground.


Great job dad! Putting them on a thirty yard shot that is. I know how she felt! 

Curious though . . .what decision was made beforehand to allow her to have the first shot? I feel that the youngest gets the first crack at letting one fly in a family group situation like that. 

She will be talking of her "shot" at a deer in the woods with a bow forever! That is something she will never forget. Nor you!

Congrats !

----------


## spamking

> Good Gravy.  We have two black bears around the hunting cabin that are smaller than some of those.
> 
> That is a plague.


Yep . . . here's an even better pic of that boar.

IMG_3211.PNG

----------


## spamking

> Some of the best days of my life involved bow hunting and the preparedness that you describe. 
> 
> 
> After my divorce in 1987, I stored my bows and all related equipment in my brothers attic while I relocated to Florida and lived in a much smaller place. Right after that he got the bug up his ass when his wife inherited all that money. He didn't want anything to do with me, dad nor mom. He refused any and all contact with us. 
> 
> My Darton's and all my gear could still be up in the attic, I don't know. He gave that house to his oldest daughter and moved. Even she refuses to speak to the family because of my brothers indoctrination of "Uncle Rickity bad" rhetoric. 
> 
> That's okay. Losing what we had growing up being close, was all wiped out the minute they got their millions from his wife's inheritance. 
> 
> I haven't seen or spoken to him since dad died in early 2000.


This sounds awful.  I couldn't imagine either of my brothers acting like this.  So sorry to hear.

One of my sister-in-laws has pretty much removed herself from family functions since my FIL passed away 3 years ago.  All about "stuff" and what not.

----------


## MedicineBow

My hunting season is over.  I only got to hunt 2 mornings.  Fortunately I filled my Colorado antelope tag in less than an hour.  50 pounds of wild game meat will have to suffice for the year. I didn't have a camera or phone with me so only have this picture after dragging the animal uphill for about 45 minutes. 

20190918_092325.jpg

----------

Big Dummy (10-05-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-12-2019),MrogersNhood (11-12-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-06-2019),spamking (10-04-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> This sounds awful.  I couldn't imagine either of my brothers acting like this.  So sorry to hear.
> 
> One of my sister-in-laws has pretty much removed herself from family functions since my FIL passed away 3 years ago.  All about "stuff" and what not.


Thanks @spamking . . . it seems to be all about "stuff" doesn't it?

My brother and I were so close growing up. At least I had a good 40 years or so with him in my life.

----------

MedicineBow (09-30-2019),spamking (10-04-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Great job dad! Putting them on a thirty yard shot that is. I know how she felt! 
> 
> Curious though . . .what decision was made beforehand to allow her to have the first shot? I feel that the youngest gets the first crack at letting one fly in a family group situation like that. 
> 
> She will be talking of her "shot" at a deer in the woods with a bow forever! That is something she will never forget. Nor you!
> 
> Congrats !


Easy decision, Older son can hunt full season without supervision and he already got a deer with me when he was younger.  Also, in this case deer was in a geometry where archery was ok, but rifle was not.

Now I have both kids saying that I am an awesome guide...

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> My hunting season is over.  I only got to hunt 2 mornings.  Fortunately I filled my Colorado antelope tag in less than an hour.  50 pounds of wild game meat will have to suffice for the year. I didn't have a camera or phone with me so only have this picture after dragging the animal uphill for about 45 minutes. 
> 
> 20190918_092325.jpg


50lbs of meat from one speed-goat?

What did you take it with?

----------


## MedicineBow

> 50lbs of meat from one speed-goat?
> 
> What did you take it with?


Yes. It was a big doe. I've taken antelope in Wyoming and the meat yields have been close to 60 lbs. 

This was a rifle hunt and I used a Remington 700 in .270.  I've hunted with this rifle for over 30 years and it has been an excellent choice for me.  You get to know a weapon well with that much use.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Physics Hunter (10-04-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-06-2019)

----------


## spamking

IMG_3211.PNG

This sucker has got to go . . . hopefully within the week.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> IMG_3211.PNG
> 
> This sucker has got to go . . . hopefully within the week.


Heck, he would be hard to miss!   :Smiley20:

----------

spamking (10-09-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

OK!!!  Here we go, I get my first bowhunting outing tomorrow.  

So, 
I washed the clothing,
Checked sights with broadheads (and good thing, shooting 5" low at 40 yards, field points shot true...),
I checked the hunting arrows in the quiver, tightened broadheads and replaced bands on mechanicals,
finally waxed the bowstring and a drop of oil in the mechanical release.

I am excited and the weather looks great.

----------

Big Dummy (10-05-2019),JustPassinThru (10-06-2019),MedicineBow (10-05-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> OK!!!  Here we go, I get my first bowhunting outing tomorrow.  
> 
> So, 
> I washed the clothing,
> Checked sights with broadheads (and good thing, shooting 5" low at 40 yards, field points shot true...),
> I checked the hunting arrows in the quiver, tightened broadheads and replaced bands on mechanicals,
> finally waxed the bowstring and a drop of oil in the mechanical release.
> 
> I am excited and the weather looks great.


I will be there with you in spirit my friend.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-06-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> OK!!!  Here we go, I get my first bowhunting outing tomorrow.  
> 
> So, 
> I washed the clothing,
> Checked sights with broadheads (and good thing, shooting 5" low at 40 yards, field points shot true...),
> I checked the hunting arrows in the quiver, tightened broadheads and replaced bands on mechanicals,
> finally waxed the bowstring and a drop of oil in the mechanical release.
> 
> I am excited and the weather looks great.


 Best of luck. Shoot straight.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-06-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

First day out it is always tough to get out there and climb the tree.  

I always screw something up on day one.  This time I forgot my safety strap, to climb or not to climb - that is the question.
I had to hunt, I wil not go quietly into that night.

The 40 year old me, that placed this stand, would have laughed, and climbed up the screw-in steps to the permanent stand without a thought.  Nearly 20 years on, I looked at my watch and decide now over never.  

Toughest climb ever.

Squirrels accepted me into their woods 20 minutes later.

A black bear walked in at 40 yards, it was a recent 2nd year cast-off.  Too curious to know fear.

After he bugged out family of deer moved in, but no shot.

Great season start!

----------

MedicineBow (10-07-2019),MrogersNhood (11-14-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-06-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> First day out it is always tough to get out there and climb the tree.  
> 
> I always screw something up on day one.  This time I forgot my safety strap, to climb or not to climb - that is the question.
> I had to hunt, I wil not go quietly into that night.
> 
> The 40 year old me, that placed this stand, would have laughed, and climbed up the screw-in steps to the permanent stand without a thought.  Nearly 20 years on, I looked at my watch and decide now over never.  
> 
> Toughest climb ever.
> 
> ...


I know the advantage of a perch, but why not a ground blind or active stalking? That's how I got my hog with cap n ball. Some doubt my tale but I have friends who witnessed me carrying it home, on my lap on my recumbent cycle.

----------

St James (10-06-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Well . . . this should make deer season "fun" when it opens next week.
> 
> Attachment 45554
> 
> Attachment 45555
> 
> Attachment 45556
> 
> Attachment 45557


That one looks coy.

----------

spamking (10-08-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I know the advantage of a perch, but why not a ground blind or active stalking? That's how I got my hog with cap n ball. Some doubt my tale but I have friends who witnessed me carrying it home, on my lap on my recumbent cycle.


Being off the ground puts your smell into a different air column, meat breath. It lessens how much they can smell of you by a lot.
Coffee breath, etc..

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-06-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I know the advantage of a perch, but why not a ground blind or active stalking? That's how I got my hog with cap n ball. Some doubt my tale but I have friends who witnessed me carrying it home, on my lap on my recumbent cycle.


I have never had any luck with deer and ground blinds using archery gear.  Firearms and Muzzle are not a problem from the ground, with the deer out there 50-150 yards the hunter and his small movements are just background.
At 20-30 yards on the ground they can hear you breath let alone see you pull a bow up, draw it, and pause to aim.

I would have to see stalking to believe it.  I have done a ton of walking in the woods with weapons and only once did I even come close to getting a shot walking in or out from a stand.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-06-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Being off the ground puts your smell into a different air column, meat breath. It lessens how much they can smell of you by a lot.
> Coffee breath, etc..


Plus, theoretically they don't have predators that hunt from above, in most places,  so no reason to look up.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I have never had any luck with deer and ground blinds using archery gear.  Firearms and Muzzle are not a problem from the ground, with the deer out there 50-150 yards the hunter and his small movements are just background.
> At 20-30 yards on the ground they can hear you breath let alone see you pull a bow up, draw it, and pause to aim.
> 
> I would have to see stalking to believe it.  I have done a ton of walking in the woods with weapons and only once did I even come close to getting a shot walking in or out from a stand.


i shit you not. I prayed and meditated that the Lord would deliver a hog into my hands, prayed for weeks. Got my gear together, my cap n ball, Bowie knife and caping knife, nylon bag (sleeping bag, bag)and some rope. Few beers and smokes.

I had just sat down for a beer and smoke (figuring I needed to walk a mile or more, down river) about that time, I see two hogs across the river about a hundred yards down. I walked abreast but they went behind a slough channel, out of range. I walk back up and cross the river (dry season, knee deep)

Creep up on them (had to go barefoot, my crock sandals were squeaking) got within a hundred ft before firing. I may never do that again, I credit the pre hunt prayers.

The situation was perfect, they had gone over that slough channel, it was about 4 ft high, they had no idea i was there until i commenced with the hostilities. I was able to stalk right abreast of them.

----------

MedicineBow (10-07-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-08-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Cool, rainy and sticky humid today.  I picked a stand where the trail cam was busy like rush hour lately.

Now I'm three for three forgetting some essential kit.  Today's mistake, left range finder in the dressing room.
I put this stand in this tree so long ago that the tree died this year. so I know the range of most of the rocks and trees, by heart.

20 mins before sundown, I got a long shot, about 40 yards, at a doe. Arrow flew under her chest.
Right at sundown, another deer walked in at about 32 yards.  I shot right over its back.

When I went to retrieve the arrows, the sky opened up on me and all I got was soaking wet.

Good hunt.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-08-2019)

----------


## spamking

Finally . . . a mature buck shows up.

buck1.jpg

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Finally . . . a mature buck shows up.
> 
> Attachment 45792


Yeesh!  And he looks young.

----------


## spamking

> Yeesh!  And he looks young.


I wish I had better pictures of him . . .

buck2.jpgbuck5.jpg

----------


## spamking

Another new one showed up last night . . . dude has a tumor or something on his chest.

buck7.jpg

----------


## Physics Hunter

Just me and the squirrels today.  Beautiful weather.

Any time in the trees is better than time at the desk.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-12-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Weather pattern changed (as did the Moon), and the darn deer changed pattern!    ARRRGGGGHHHHHH

Now I have to go find them again.  Time to enlist #1 Son to help.

----------


## Quasar44

I have never hunted in my life and I dont 
think I could do it 
in fact , I know I could not do it

----------


## MedicineBow

> I have never hunted in my life and I don’t 
> think I could do it 
> in fact , I know I could not do it


 It's a way of life for me. I'm so thankful to be able to put food on the table that I obtained myself.

----------


## MedicineBow

> I have never had any luck with deer and ground blinds using archery gear.  Firearms and Muzzle are not a problem from the ground, with the deer out there 50-150 yards the hunter and his small movements are just background.
> At 20-30 yards on the ground they can hear you breath let alone see you pull a bow up, draw it, and pause to aim.
> 
> I would have to see stalking to believe it.  I have done a ton of walking in the woods with weapons and only once did I even come close to getting a shot walking in or out from a stand.


I haven't used a blind or treestand since I moved out West. I spot and stalk all my animals....bow or rifle. Occasionally I'll call something in.

----------


## jirqoadai

from 1987-1991 i hunted seven deer in md, wva, and va. used everything from a .38 colt revolver to a 30-30 leveraction winchester rifle. also bagged one turkey. ive never been in a tree stand.

----------


## jirqoadai

and one blue heron

----------


## Physics Hunter

Amazing day.  Out for a hunt with just my son.  We prepped and got ready to go, when we got to the field, we split up.  I headed toward my chosen stand, and he toward his about 3/4 mile apart.  I stopped and watched him disappear into the treeline.

Neither of us got a shot, but we got back and shared stories.  I think that I actually did it, I raised a hunter.
One of those Dad days to remember.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-12-2019),MrogersNhood (11-14-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-26-2019),spamking (10-21-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Well heck!  I was walking out with a crossbow, just note that I am a real archer and hate crossbows, sometimes crossbows range and stealth make them useful.

100 yards out from camp on a 1/2 mile hike to a stand, I see a deer standing off my path.  So, despite my disbelief in stalking, I walked a 75 yard, 180deg circle around the deer and sure as heck, it was still standing there.

I shot and it sounded like a bone hit.  I waited 15 minutes.  First 100 yards no blood.  When it went into the hills, it started bleeding.  I blood trailed it in the dark for 3 hours until the trail went cold.

Damn near was the death of me.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-26-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Well heck!  I was walking out with a crossbow, just note that I am a real archer and hate crossbows, sometimes crossbows range and stealth make them useful.
> 
> 100 yards out from camp on a 1/2 mile hike to a stand, I see a deer standing off my path.  So, despite my disbelief in stalking, I walked a 75 yard, 180deg circle around the deer and sure as heck, it was still standing there.
> 
> I shot and it sounded like a bone hit.  I waited 15 minutes.  First 100 yards no blood.  When it went into the hills, it started bleeding.  I blood trailed it in the dark for 3 hours until the trail went cold.
> 
> Damn near was the death of me.


Turns out that a couple days later, the little spike crossed my trail cam with a slight limp.  I will see him later in the season.

----------


## Physics Hunter

It has come time to pull the smoke pole (muzzleloader) out of the locker and take her afield.  Note that I am such a cheap guy that I am still hunting with a ML that cost less than a sports car tire.

So, over the weekend, I slip into the woods to a ground stand that has been perennially solid with shooting lanes from 20yds-120yds.   

The squirrels had a party around me, leading me to report to the family that the theme song for the day was:
(Think Motley Crew)  SQUIRRELS, SQUIRRELS SQUIRRELS!  

I traded chips in the trailcams on the way out, and it turns out that I missed a nice buck by 20 mins.

That's why we call it hunting.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> and one blue heron



What did a graceful Blue Heron ever do to you?

----------


## metalman

Smoked a doe Sunday morning with a new to me crossbow.  20 yrds, squeeze one off, 140lbs of piled up deer 60 yrds later.

First one in about 20 years or so.  forgot how fun it is to hunt with other people

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019),Physics Hunter (11-12-2019),Rickity Plumber (11-04-2019)

----------


## metalman

Looks like this upcoming weekend is the start of our gun hunting season here in the Commonwealth.

Since I harvested one last week, I think I will take the pistol only with me.  

"what kinda pistol ya shootin MM???    Well, I'm glad yall asked, I'm takin' my Ruger Super Redhawk .44 w/ a 2x Leupold.  It's a pie plater at 100 all day long.  Should be fun.  Hopefully I can hear next week.

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-12-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Looks like this upcoming weekend is the start of our gun hunting season here in the Commonwealth.
> 
> Since I harvested one last week, I think I will take the pistol only with me.  
> 
> "what kinda pistol ya shootin MM???    Well, I'm glad yall asked, I'm takin' my Ruger Super Redhawk .44 w/ a 2x Leupold.  It's a pie plater at 100 all day long.  Should be fun.  Hopefully I can hear next week.


Congrats on the Doe!  Getting meat in the freezer does change one's hunting priorities, I have yet to experience that this year.   :Wink: 

I get to move to centerfire next week, should be fun.

----------


## Physics Hunter

As posted elsewhere:

With my not so nice $125 ML, I went afield a few days ago.  I hiked  up-mountain where I have this ground stand spot that is in a ditch on a  ridge.  I got to the stand, set up a seat, put on my cold weather  gear... I looked up and there was a spike buck standing 113 yards out.  
Then in walks this whitetail buck that looks the size of a small elk.  
I was not even zipped up, sitting, or even have my gloves on.
I had them both dead to rights for 20 minutes, one hitch, they were in a  direct line line with the one and only house anywhere near me.  It was  about a 25deg down angle into a saddle, but safety is everything.
I waited until things were good and dark and snuck out with a red light, hoping not to spook out the buck.
Later I picked up the local trail cam and there he was in all his 10pt glory.  Largest whitetail I have ever seen in that area.
I hope to see him again.

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-12-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I still shoot XX75's for my traditional bows.
> 
> I do similar on broadheads.  I have hunting only versions of arrow/broadhead combos.  However, I shoot Muzzy and they come with practice broadheads that are completely dull.




O wow! You never heard of Carbon Fiber?

I shot them scuds back in the day. I got a bunch of them at this place that was going out of business. To this day, my arrows are 615 grains.

Back in the day, I could put 3 of them into a small coffee cup at 35 yards. I had these 8-sided solid broadheads. Razorback, I think?

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-12-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> My hunting season is over.  I only got to hunt 2 mornings.  Fortunately I filled my Colorado antelope tag in less than an hour.  50 pounds of wild game meat will have to suffice for the year. I didn't have a camera or phone with me so only have this picture after dragging the animal uphill for about 45 minutes. 
> 
> Attachment 45653



I'd shoulder that, because I'm a man, but..if you have rope and a saw you can build a sled..

Typically deer where I hunt are over 150 lbs. They import them from PA.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Fun fact for hunting: Chewing grass makes your meat breath better.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Fun fact for hunting: Chewing grass makes your meat breath better.


Staying downwind, requires no chewing cud. We have meatbreath because we eat those cud chewers!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> O wow! You never heard of Carbon Fiber?
> 
> I shot them scuds back in the day. I got a bunch of them at this place that was going out of business. To this day, my arrows are 615 grains.
> 
> Back in the day, I could put 3 of them into a small coffee cup at 35 yards. I had these 8-sided solid broadheads. Razorback, I think?



I also shoot (shot?) Easton XX75's. This is what I practiced with back in the mid 80's and always had 6 hanging off my Darton. 

I know technology has quadrupled what it was back in the XX75 days, but why mess with a good thing? My Darton SL50 is as good as the day I purchased it, why jump over to a Hoyt high tech bow?

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> O wow! You never heard of Carbon Fiber?
> 
> I shot them scuds back in the day. I got a bunch of them at this place that was going out of business. To this day, my arrows are 615 grains.
> 
> Back in the day, I could put 3 of them into a small coffee cup at 35 yards. I had these 8-sided solid broadheads. Razorback, I think?


I shoot 400grain (weight with broadhead) Carbons out of my compound bows.  (My draw length is long even running an overdraw.)

I just don't like shooting carbons out of Trad bows.  Seems wrong.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Fun fact for hunting: Chewing grass makes your meat breath better.


Apples taste better!   :Wink:

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I also shoot (shot?) Easton XX75's. This is what I practiced with back in the mid 80's and always had 6 hanging off my Darton. 
> 
> I know technology has quadrupled what it was back in the XX75 days, but why mess with a good thing? My Darton SL50 is as good as the day I purchased it, why jump over to a Hoyt high tech bow?


Actually try a modern bow some time.  It is an entirely different experience from the old days.  A new parallel limb bow shooting a 350 grain carbon arrow with a 75 grain broadhead on it slings out arrows that are getting difficult to see with my (aging) human eye.  The pins are so close together that 35 and 20 might as well be the same.  The first shot will make you say "Wow!"

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-14-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Actually try a modern bow some time.  It is an entirely different experience from the old days.  A new parallel limb bow shooting a 350 grain carbon arrow with a 75 grain broadhead on it slings out arrows that are getting difficult to see with my (aging) human eye.  The pins are so close together that 35 and 20 might as well be the same.  The first shot will make you say "Wow!"


Have you ever looked in Pawn shops for gear? 

If I was perhaps 20 years younger, I might look into a modern bow. Today though, not so much. 

I have the awesome memories and I can still read your great posts and others about hunting. I have been reading Outdoor life and Field & Stream since my school days. I still read the stories from you and others with as much passion as I did back then. 

Continue as you always have!

----------


## metalman

Recapping last Saturday's hunt.  I dropped a decent doe at 20 yrds with the .44 mag.  Pretty uneventful, dropped like a rock and dead within a minute.

Gonna try again Saturday to get my third.  even though I can harvest 4 with a regular tag, I'll probably stop at three.  Tried to post a pic of the last one but was too big.  don't know how to resize

----------

MrogersNhood (11-14-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Apples taste better!


Now there's a thought!. Chlorophyll neutralizes odors, though.

I won't swear to it, but that's probably Tom Brown-ish.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Have you ever looked in Pawn shops for gear? 
> 
> If I was perhaps 20 years younger, I might look into a modern bow. Today though, not so much. 
> 
> I have the awesome memories and I can still read your great posts and others about hunting. I have been reading Outdoor life and Field & Stream since my school days. I still read the stories from you and others with as much passion as I did back then. 
> 
> Continue as you always have!


The guy that works with me's dad talking me into getting a more modern bow. We were picking up some gear and he was out there shooting in the yard and called me over.

"Shoot this 1 time", he said. It was about 20 yards. It was so easy to pull back and I nailed it twice.

He explained to me how the newer ones can have the same or better speed with less draw weight .

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-14-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Have you ever looked in Pawn shops for gear? 
> 
> If I was perhaps 20 years younger, I might look into a modern bow. Today though, not so much. 
> 
> I have the awesome memories and I can still read your great posts and others about hunting. I have been reading Outdoor life and Field & Stream since my school days. I still read the stories from you and others with as much passion as I did back then. 
> 
> Continue as you always have!


Yeah, you can find fairly recent bows on CraigsList and such.  If I did buy one, I would take it to a good bow shop to check it for problems, especially with the string/cables, limbs, and cams.  

I had two compound bows blow up in my hand in one season a couple years back.  Both managed to slit my bow-hand wrist enough to cause bleeding wounds, one particularly bad.

And continue to enjoy. Everywhere I have started a Hunting Season thread, I have heard such feedback.  It takes me back in time to sitting around, as a boy, and listening to the men in hunting camp tell stories.

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-15-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The guy that works with me's dad talking me into getting a more modern bow. We were picking up some gear and he was out there shooting in the yard and called me over.
> 
> "Shoot this 1 time", he said. It was about 20 yards. It was so easy to pull back and I nailed it twice.
> 
> He explained to me how the newer ones can have the same or better speed with less draw weight .


Yep, and sights and releases change the whole art of shooting.  
I still shoot Traditional bows, some that I make myself, but I hunt with fairly modern compound bows.

----------


## metalman

Ok, update from saturday.  Shot a small wormy 5 pointer that needed to be culled.  Once again, the .44 did the job with little effort.

That makes 3.  1 with crossbow, 2 with the .44.

Now, this weekend I may go again.  This time its the GP100 .357's chance to bag something.

----------


## donttread

> I am an avid bowhunter, mostly hunting Deer with it.  As Hunting Season approaches I ramp up my physical training and archery shooting.  This is getting more difficult each year as I age.
> 
> I am shooting the 50# recurve with ease, the 64# old Mathews MQ (yes I know it's 20 years old...) repeatably well, but only a couple dozen arrows per session before it becomes challenging.
> I have not moved to the way more difficult Mathews Z7 or my 65# home made short-longbow but I have more than a month to ramp it up.
> 
> Next I have to get the kids rifle shooting tuned up...


i am along time hunter but far from a die hard in my old age. Never really bow hunted though. The boys do. It must be a rush though.

----------


## metalman

weekend update:  Nasty, rainy day saturday.  Still went, packing the GP100 .357 this time.   

Rain and low clouds clear about 9:30.  Yearling doe shows up at the feeder about 9:45.  Free hand shot about 22 yards to my right and down she goes.  

That makes 4 for the season.  I am done.  Wish my ears would quit ringing.  Never again with that pistol without hearing protection.

I must say that it was an enjoyable experience since my 20+ year hiatus.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> i am along time hunter but far from a die hard in my old age. Never really bow hunted though. The boys do. It must be a rush though.


I have killed deer at ranges from 5 to 35 yards with a bow.  Imagine being able to get within less than 20 yards of a wild deer, draw a bow and dispatch it.  Oh yeah, it is a rush like no other.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-01-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> weekend update:  Nasty, rainy day saturday.  Still went, packing the GP100 .357 this time.   
> 
> Rain and low clouds clear about 9:30.  Yearling doe shows up at the feeder about 9:45.  Free hand shot about 22 yards to my right and down she goes.  
> 
> That makes 4 for the season.  I am done.  Wish my ears would quit ringing.  Never again with that pistol without hearing protection.
> 
> I must say that it was an enjoyable experience since my 20+ year hiatus.


Congrats!

That's a freezer full of food.

----------


## Physics Hunter

It's been a dry season.  

Opportunity to drop in on a notch archery season tomorrow.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> And continue to enjoy. Everywhere I have started a Hunting Season thread, I have heard such feedback.  It takes me back in time to sitting around, as a boy, and listening to the men in hunting camp tell stories.



Some of the best times in my life ever were sitting around the campfires in the evenings while on deer hunting trip to north central Pennsylvania and northern Michigan. 

Cold? Yeah but a nice fire in the midst of our group were more than plenty to keep us all toasty. 

Hearing the stories from the older, more experienced members (my ex father in law) were the best parts. 

Whenever I think back on my life and wish I could have "done this" or "done that", I always say that I would have loved to live in a cabin in the north woods somewhere. I have had this dream ever since I was a young boy. Somewhere I took a wrong turn. 

My ex father in law would tell stories of his dad when he was a novice. I am thinking the year would be like the late 1940's and early 1950's from my F-I-L 's perspective. 

What I wouldn't give to make one more hike up that mountain at 3:00AM and crack that cold beer after arriving at your at your stand 3 hours later. Nothing has ever tasted any better than that one beer you brought in your pack to reward yourself for that three hour hike. 

My hips would start aching before I  left the campsite today.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-17-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Some of the best times in my life ever were sitting around the campfires in the evenings while on deer hunting trip to north central Pennsylvania and northern Michigan. 
> 
> Cold? Yeah but a nice fire in the midst of our group were more than plenty to keep us all toasty. 
> 
> Hearing the stories from the older, more experienced members (my ex father in law) were the best parts. 
> 
> Whenever I think back on my life and wish I could have "done this" or "done that", I always say that I would have loved to live in a cabin in the north woods somewhere. I have had this dream ever since I was a young boy. Somewhere I took a wrong turn. 
> 
> My ex father in law would tell stories of his dad when he was a novice. I am thinking the year would be like the late 1940's and early 1950's from my F-I-L 's perspective. 
> ...


I bought that cabin, and a couple more like it.

Pack in the beer, but save it for after the hunting is done.   :Wink:

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-03-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Several seasons Archery, Rifle, Muzzle... have come and gone.  The freezer is getting empty.

Deer are frustratingly nocturnal, and the end of the Rut looks pretty flat.

I am hunting a notch archery season hoping to catch some deer that let their guard down.

Difficult to keep the enthusiasm.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Few days left to hunt anywhere near home.  My eldest and I are doing all we can, but the deer are all nocturnal.

I hate years like this.  A wildfire, weather, and family schedule have conspired to keep the freezer emptying.  

Pray and Hunt.  That is all that remains.

----------

Rickity Plumber (01-01-2020)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Few days left to hunt anywhere near home.  My eldest and I are doing all we can, but the deer are all nocturnal.
> 
> I hate years like this.  A wildfire, weather, and family schedule have conspired to keep the freezer emptying.  
> 
> Pray and Hunt.  That is all that remains.



dream of next years hunt! Look at the new catalogs. Reminisce of past hunts. Clean guns and wax bowstrings. Sharpen knives. Make new arrows. So many things to do! 

Some of my best "off season" times were spent at Spook's Archery Shop in Toledo, Ohio. I always walked out of there with a good purchase!

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-17-2020)

----------


## patrickt

I was popular at work twice a year. Once was Super Bowl Sunday because I don't watch football. I'd work while everyone who could got the day off and everyone else, except me, went some place with a tv and watched the game. I would be on patrol. I could still stop for lunch because nothing happened during the came. Hell, there wasn't even any traffic moving.

The other time I was popular was hunting season. We got comp time and everyone, except me, saved their time for opening week. I worked, sometimes a double shift, so hunters could go up into the mountains, get drunk, and kill a deer or an elk. I ate more venison and elk than did a lot of hunters.

My favorite hunting joke. A wife kept complaining about her husband going hunting every fall so he finally invited her to go with him. She agreed and they bought her a rifle and went to the range and she got to be a pretty fair shot. The next fall they loaded the utility trailer with their camping gear and headed into the mountains. 

Her husband warned her repeatedly about hunters who would see an elk go down and would run up and tag it and claim it as theirs and she was ready for those fools. The husband set his wife up at the bottom of a draw and he went around and up and came down the draw driving whatever was there out past his wife.

She saw the elk through some brush and shot it. She saw it go down. As she moved toward the elk she saw another hunter and shouted, "It's mine, I shot it, it's mine."

"Yes, ma'am, it's yours just let me get my saddle off him."

----------


## Physics Hunter

Well, it's the off season for big game.  I decided to think out of the box a little and expand our hunting and shooting activities with the kids.

I took my daughter squirrel hunting a couple of times, but as much as squirrels torture me when I am deer hunting they have been no-shows lately.   :Thinking: 
Still great time with the kid.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Hunting is about prep too...

A few years ago I made my Son his first fixed blade knife with a hand-made sheath.  I started with an old (high quality) machete, minimizing the metal working.  I let him specify the design, and finish the handle with hand tools and sanding.

Time now to build a knife with my Daughter.  To ramp up the challenge, I decided to start with bar-stock steel and do the heat treatment myself.
Using minimal tools.  Angle grinder, file, and some improvised forge that I have yet to make...

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-17-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Hunting is about prep too...
> 
> A few years ago I made my Son his first fixed blade knife with a hand-made sheath.  I started with an old (high quality) machete, minimizing the metal working.  I let him specify the design, and finish the handle with hand tools and sanding.
> 
> Time now to build a knife with my Daughter.  To ramp up the challenge, I decided to start with bar-stock steel and do the heat treatment myself.
> Using minimal tools.  Angle grinder, file, and some improvised forge that I have yet to make...


Awesome, think about a thread on it? A railroad spike is a good knife build, on a forge.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Some of the best times in my life ever were sitting around the campfires in the evenings while on deer hunting trip to north central Pennsylvania and northern Michigan. 
> 
> Cold? Yeah but a nice fire in the midst of our group were more than plenty to keep us all toasty. 
> 
> Hearing the stories from the older, more experienced members (my ex father in law) were the best parts. 
> 
> Whenever I think back on my life and wish I could have "done this" or "done that", I always say that I would have loved to live in a cabin in the north woods somewhere. I have had this dream ever since I was a young boy. Somewhere I took a wrong turn. 
> 
> My ex father in law would tell stories of his dad when he was a novice. I am thinking the year would be like the late 1940's and early 1950's from my F-I-L 's perspective. 
> ...


See you on the other side, Brother man. It's 3:33am and I have not hiked anywhere, but I am drinking a beer and cleaning house. Might go to the boat ramp and sling some stones. I will sling some, in your name. 

We did not live but a scant 90 miles apart, i regret never meeting you in person and I wish your widow, well. Fly on, my good man. You are missed.

----------

MedicineBow (02-17-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> See you on the other side, Brother man. It's 3:33am and I have not hiked anywhere, but I am drinking a beer and cleaning house. Might go to the boat ramp and sling some stones. I will sling some, in your name. 
> 
> We did not live but a scant 90 miles apart, i regret never meeting you in person and I wish your widow, well. Fly on, my good man. You are missed.


As I revisited the thread, I too saw that post and the one encouraging joy in the prep for next season.  Hit me like a ton of bricks.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Awesome, think about a thread on it? A railroad spike is a good knife build, on a forge.


You know, I was just kicking myself for not taking more pictures...

I am a little short of gear for a forge build (no forge or anvil) so I am taking the stock removal route on some nice bar stock I got online.  To accomplish the heat treatment, I will essentially have to build the forge so that seemed a good first step.

I plan to start with an old weber type grill, charcoal and my shop vac.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-17-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

So...  Here we go again.

Been ramping up Archery practice.  Time to work on accuracy, not just conditioning.  I can't get the 2010 compound to pattern broadheads well.  The old 1999 compound is slow but she just keeps on hitting the bull.

Need to place two new treestands, and several trail cams.

Need to check out the rimfire optics since the kids like hunting, and eating, squirrels.
We name our local rabbits, they enjoy the lack of predators near the house.  If the kids ever tasted one, it would change their impression of them.

Time to test the sights on the ML, 308, and 243.

The Joy begins.

----------


## Physics Hunter

I put some trail cameras out this afternoon. 

Don't want to over-alert the game, but I need to know where they are are and when.

Been seeing a whitetail family Mom, yearling doe, fawn, and 6 point buck around a lot.

----------


## MedicineBow

Took  a buck antelope today. Chip shot at 200 yards.

----------

Physics Hunter (09-24-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Took  a buck antelope today. Chip shot at 200 yards.


Sounds like a great shot on a speed goat.

----------

MedicineBow (09-24-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I shot a 3 arrow (broadhead) group under an inch at 30 yards today.
First, and only group I shot...
For Archery, I'm ready.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Time for me to take another feral hog, soon.

----------

East of the Beast (08-29-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

So it begins.  

Washing hunting clothes.
Checking zero on weapons.
Got the trail cams in for a couple day soak.
Trying to figure out how to secure a 2 person ladder stand to a tree...  

I love this time of year.

----------

MedicineBow (09-24-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Time for me to take another feral hog, soon.


Makin' Bacon.   :Headbang:

----------


## donttread

> I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.
> 
> 
> And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 
> 
> I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 
> 
> Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.

----------


## donttread

> I think for any true "hunt" to take place the person with technology on thier side should attempt to put it away and take on the animal up close and personal, I mean, I dont care if it's a rifle or a bow, if you're several hundred feet away with something that will put it down with one good shot, there was no "hunt", there was someone getting thier kill on, and probably having to clean themselves up afterward too.
> 
> 
> And just so there's no mistake, as I've said on several occasions I care much more for animals than I do people, animals are innocent, they dont ask for the BS that comes tier way because of us whereas humans generally dig thier own graves over time and end up getting exactly what they deserve. 
> 
> I understand about overpopulation blah's, I've lost a car to a deer, but to me it's not a hunt, it's satisfaction of a fetish. 
> 
> Take out a large knife, go HUNT it down, get back with me when you've succesfully made THAT kill bub.







Ever been hunting? it's not that easy. Man on deer only works with a weapon. Better chance than factory farm food has though. And animals are brutal not innocent.

----------

Physics Hunter (09-24-2020)

----------


## donttread

> I am an avid bowhunter, mostly hunting Deer with it.  As Hunting Season approaches I ramp up my physical training and archery shooting.  This is getting more difficult each year as I age.
> 
> I am shooting the 50# recurve with ease, the 64# old Mathews MQ (yes I know it's 20 years old...) repeatably well, but only a couple dozen arrows per session before it becomes challenging.
> I have not moved to the way more difficult Mathews Z7 or my 65# home made short-longbow but I have more than a month to ramp it up.
> 
> Next I have to get the kids rifle shooting tuned up...



My son and son-in-law bow hunt. I'm a little too fidgety for that but I'll start with Muzzel loader. My brother in law can rattle off hunting stories for hours but you kinda gotta be there. Like the time he let me step in over my boots while duck hunting at single digit temps. It's funny    now.

----------

Physics Hunter (09-24-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Ever been hunting? it's not that easy. Man on deer only works with a weapon. Better chance than factory farm food has though. And animals are brutal not innocent.


I used to when I was a kid, we'd go squirrel or rabbit hunting, killed a few brought them back gutted and ate them, I'm a good shot, was on the Army shooting team was recruited to go to sniper school so I can work a weapon, believe me.

I have no problem with people hunting for food and population control, hunting for "sport" is another issue, they're satisfying an urge they have to kill, they need thier heads looked at to find out why that is.

What about that hole that killed the Giraffe a few years ago with the big grin on her face, what was the point of that? Why did she pay big bucks to get that kill? Did they eat it? Is the giraffe population in danger of overpopulating? She liked the rush she felt when she pulled the trigger, she liked the bigger rush she got when it dropped, she, and everyone else like her, are satisfying an urge they have to kill because of how good it makes them feel, they need thier heads looked at to find out why that is.

----------

BooBoo (10-30-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

So, here we go.  Taking the Bow afield tomorrow.  #1 Son will take a crossbow, not enough discipline to learn the bow yet.  

We will split up to double our chances.

Gear is ready, stands are ready, skills are ready, now it is up to God to provide us with one of His animals.
I love this time of year.

----------


## Physics Hunter

We both saw deer that day, all out of range.  Such is archery hunting.

But I have noticed that, sometimes, when you do almost everything wrong crazy good things happen...
Today I went out late, wore the wrong smelly boots, and not 5 minutes after I climbed into the treestand, a really iconic buck trotted within 20 yards of me.  I drew, he either heard, smelled, or saw me and trotted into the treeline.
No shot, but fully exciting experience.

That's why they call it "hunting".

----------


## Physics Hunter

Been out a couple times since, but no regular deer patterns to discern.

Eating 2018 venison is getting pretty thin.

----------


## BooBoo

Dang, went and got a Glass...!!! Didn't have Me Glasses on, Thought the Thread Title was :

Hunting Seagrams VO, 5th...

----------

Physics Hunter (10-30-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

#1 Son got a crossbow shot on a small buck.

He hit it, but apparently not a convincing one.  He took the young and untrained dog out to track it.  The dog kicked butt, tracking it for over about 1/2 mile as the blood drops got further apart.

A star was born, Tracker the dog.

----------

BooBoo (10-30-2020)

----------


## donttread

> I used to when I was a kid, we'd go squirrel or rabbit hunting, killed a few brought them back gutted and ate them, I'm a good shot, was on the Army shooting team was recruited to go to sniper school so I can work a weapon, believe me.
> 
> I have no problem with people hunting for food and population control, hunting for "sport" is another issue, they're satisfying an urge they have to kill, they need thier heads looked at to find out why that is.
> 
> What about that hole that killed the Giraffe a few years ago with the big grin on her face, what was the point of that? Why did she pay big bucks to get that kill? Did they eat it? Is the giraffe population in danger of overpopulating? She liked the rush she felt when she pulled the trigger, she liked the bigger rush she got when it dropped, she, and everyone else like her, are satisfying an urge they have to kill because of how good it makes them feel, they need thier heads looked at to find out why that is.




I do not hunt that which I do not intend to eat. Do I need the vension to survive? No but when the hunting Gods bless me the meat does not go to waste.

----------

BooBoo (10-30-2020)

----------


## donttread

I had a bad day in the woods last week. My trusty old 30/30 jammed costing me some serious vension. The odd thing is it had been maintained betetr the past couple of years than ever. I did get one brush shot but either missed or it broke up. Then the damn thing essenially walked by be inside 50 yards as I struggled unsuccessfully to rack in another shell. The extractor seems to have worn down although it had worked just fine the week before. 
The day eneded a little better as a barn owl became my watch buddy and pretty much folowed me when I walked out and stayed around for when my son walked out. Never had a owl act like that , but it was pretty cool.

----------

BooBoo (11-18-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

At least you were out. I've been too busy to hunt at all. I won't get a minute until the afternoon of Thanksgiving day.   I got an 11 point (here) on a Thanksgiving day so it's lucky for me anyway.

----------

BooBoo (11-18-2020),donttread (11-19-2020),Physics Hunter (12-19-2020)

----------


## donttread

> At least you were out. I've been too busy to hunt at all. I won't get a minute until the afternoon of Thanksgiving day.   I got an 11 point (here) on a Thanksgiving day so it's lucky for me anyway.



11 point wow. That is awesome. The thing for me is I hunt in very wooded areas and need to be off trail and my old abused legs don't like it. I've walked the woods for maybe 3 hours in the last week and had to cancel yesterday as I could barely walk in the house. Largely my own fault from being overweight and still bulling it for all these years. I'll never have another shot like this. 40 yards broadside in a shooting lane just walking. But the extracter would not pull the shell so the new one could not go in. 
But I guess that's why there are many hunting stories for every deer bagged.LOL Good luck next week.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022)

----------


## donttread

> 11 point wow. That is awesome. The thing for me is I hunt in very wooded areas and need to be off trail and my old abused legs don't like it. I've walked the woods for maybe 3 hours in the last week and had to cancel yesterday as I could barely walk in the house. Largely my own fault from being overweight and still bulling it for all these years. I'll never have another shot like this. 40 yards broadside in a shooting lane just walking. But the extracter would not pull the shell so the new one could not go in. 
> But I guess that's why there are many hunting stories for every deer bagged.LOL Good luck next week.



I am still seeing that venision walk away while I stood there powerlessly trying to get a shell to rack in.
Kind of a metaphor for 2020, at least my 2020.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

My body is not up for hunting lately, but I am gutting thru the pain to try.

I did a 45 min evening hunt, with the ML.

Results:
One clean miss at 114yds.
Reload.
One shot at 50yds that should have been a chipshot.  Followed tracks for 100 yds, no blood trail.

Problem with the MuzzleLoader is that I sight it in, but then I have to take is all apart to wash it (yep soap and water), and then put it back together to go hunting.  None of this is good for accuracy.
How the hell could I miss at 50 yards????????????

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Shot off the house deck yesterday morning, had one second to acquire and shoot the crossbow.
Missed over the back.

A clean miss is the second best outcome for a hunter.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022),usfan (12-29-2020)

----------


## usfan

Upland birds are about all i hunt, anymore..  ducks are too cold and wet.. and i don't have access to a good dog, anymore, so the shooting range and the chicken coop hold all my direct action food acquisitions.    :Wink:

----------


## Physics Hunter

With the election, impeachment, health issues...  I have ignored hunting for a while.

This vexes me, as it is my natural predilection.

There is some season left to take squirrel, or the odd hare.  It will take a break in the weather.
I am weighing pellet rifle, pellet pistol, 22 scoped...

I think that I am not done hunting this year.

----------


## Physics Hunter

I usually rest my body from the rigors of archery after bow seasons end, then restart in spring.

I decided, this year, to go Traditional Bow early and often.

I rigged a rudimentary sight to the recurve, I made it out of one of some wire.

It is helping me figure out the trad bow.  My 20yd dispersion is about 18" and improving.

I suppose that I will design my own sight.

----------


## Physics Hunter

With the recurve, I have in-the-zone shots, and flyers when I know I am going to miss.

When in-the-zone, I see where the arrow will hit before I loose.

There seems to be little rhyme or reason between the two.  I really hope that I am close to cracking the code.

----------


## Physics Hunter

I know this is my Hunting thread, but I would be remiss if I did not talk about fishing also.

End of day, the other day, I strapped a spinning reel with a panfish lure onto he dirt bike and headed for a local pond.
The fish were hunting on the surface for the odd bug that hatched early.


It was at sunset, and I casted for about 15 minutes.  I got a few tepid strikes and one genuine bite, but it seemed only the little ones were feeling their oats.

Still, a motorcycle ride and a few minutes casting at sunset beat the heck out of TV and the internet.

----------


## Physics Hunter

On any reasonable day, I spend 10 minutes shooting the trad bow.  I was pleasantly surprised a few days ago when my teen son wanted to join me.  At the end of a flight, he commented that shooting the bow was really fun.

Fish on.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Had a 20yd BB gun contest with a daughter.  We each won one "first to 5 hits".

This is the way.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022)

----------


## MedicineBow

Hunting season is off to a start here in Colorado.  I took an opening day antelope.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022),East of the Beast (08-29-2021),Physics Hunter (10-03-2021),tlmjl (08-23-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Opportunity for me and #1 Son to hunt this afternoon.  But this eve we were men on separate hunts.

He's in high school (homeschool style) and fully licensed to hunt in this venue.

I saw a little bird that decided to join me in the tree.  Something big was walking around but never showed itself.  The Mosquitos were the winner in my hunt.

Sundown closed and I trudged home, painfully.  When I go in, MrsPH informed me that #1 had shot a buck and was tracking it with the otherwise worthless family mutt.
That dog tracked the deer down, about 1/3 of a mile, like a laser!

I kept on my hunting gear and got to see the end of the search, near the spring, from afar.

I heard/saw (in the dark, from 100yds afar) the moment that the kid and dog found the buck!  This is some serious great Dad moment.  And I am adopting the dog, she earned her place!

We dragged it out until we could get an ATV in to a path to pull it to a road.  We used my Gerber knife to field dress it, since the kid dropped most of his kit to track the deer with the dog.  Never drop your kit.

This time he actually got his hands messy dressing a deer.

We threw it into the old pickup and hung it up at the processor's place.

It had antler points just short of what I had fingers.  A wall hanger.

Gotta love it when your kids succeed.

For you animal lovers out there, the mutt has been elevated to full contributing family member.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022),tlmjl (08-23-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I/we have had a cold streak for a couple years, no new venison in the freezer.

So, I trudged out into the woods tonight with my sketchy back griping at me, and carrying a 9lb crossbow.
As some might know, I am a real archer and boyer (I make bows), and I hate crossbows.  But with my spine problems, I just cant hunt for real right now...

I got into the stand just before 4pm, thought I would sit out early.  Got my back calmed down and gear up at the ready.  
This is my son's stand where he killed a big buck a couple weeks ago, and I have never been in it, so I laser ranged a bunch of trees as markers.  
Loaded a bolt in the crossbow, it was 4:04pm.
3 Minutes later, a buck is 1/4 the way down a 100 yard hill in front of me.
First deer sighting of the year, so I am amped up on adrenaline (hey, it eliminates all back pain...), fast heart rate (hard to keep that quiet through the respiration), shaky hands.
I find a double knee brace point for my elbows.
He comes in to 20 yards with no idea that I'm right there.
I took shaky aim and let loose the bolt.  He ran off casually, and stopped where I could see him, thought I missed.  He put a hill between us at probably 70 yards and did not reappear.
Run the clock 20 minutes forward.  He comes back over the hill, mortally wounded.  He stops at 30 yards to my right.  I launch another bolt and he limps downhill, little did I know but that arrow zipped right though him.

I wait a long time, taking in the woods, wondering about the results.  Never chase a wounded deer, let them expire.

Trudged back to the house, got a son and the previously worthless (now superstar) family dog.  The dog would simply not pick up mid track, demanded to walk the entire circuit.  Can't deny her the fun.
when they finally get back to me, I knew where they would end up, we start the hard final blood track.  The second time the dog lost the track, I used my headlamp to find a blood spot to restart the track, the mutt dragged my son right to the buck.

It was a big Forky (4 point) whitetail.  It decided to expire right next to a 4WD trail, where we cleaned it up and threw it on the truck.

Should put 70-80lbs (cumulative) of venison in the freezer.  Supply chain be damned.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022),tlmjl (08-23-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Here we are again.  The nights grow shorter, and hunters thoughts and practice get more serious.

I am hitting 1 inch circles with two different compound bows at 20 yards.  I need to start practicing out at 30-5 yards to get ready for the season.

My aging musculature is not providing a stealthy draw cycle, so I may have to dial the power of the bows down a little.

I really don't want to have to hunt with a crossbow again this year, but I might have to due to physical limitations.

----------

BooBoo (08-22-2022),tlmjl (08-23-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Got my first deer, and it's not even season yet.

A whitetail fawn, unfortunately taken with my (formerly) pristine 90's musclecar!   :Angry20: 

Deer dead, hit in the head and front quarter.  At least I missed the fawn's mother by about 6 inches, she would have really messed up my car.
Car one small dent in fender, and possibly front fender put out of whack by 0.5mm-1mm on the top hood joint line.


This is NOT how I want to start deer season.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Washing hunting clothes, to make them mostly scent free.  Sharpening knives and arrows.
I love this season.

----------

East of the Beast (10-01-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Did a little preseason scouting about a week ago.It’s going to be a late fall,visibility in the woods here is still fairly limited by the green leaves still on.
All the rain this year.They say it will make for a brilliant colored fall.Can’t wait.

----------

Physics Hunter (10-04-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Did a little preseason scouting about a week ago.It’s going to be a late fall,visibility in the woods here is still fairly limited by the green leaves still on.
> All the rain this year.They say it will make for a brilliant colored fall.Can’t wait.


Trail cam photos here look amazing!

Whitetails had Hemorrhagic Fever a few years ago, but they are back.  It helps that we filled the freezer in 3 individual outings last year and then left the deer to live their lives unmolested.
They are getting lazy, less vigilant.

We have a big 4x4 Whitetail and a younger 4x3 competing for breeding space and a big body 10 or 11 point dominating a particular nearby pasture.

----------

East of the Beast (10-04-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

My back hurts.  Was not sure if I could actually pull off a 1.5hr hunt, climbing a tree and sitting motionless on a board.

Just kept telling myself that I could do this.  I did.

Saw 4 deer, way the heck out of range, but fun to watch.  
There was a Doe, that kept looking back and trying to get her fawn to keep up, 
ah, child rearing in a nutshell.

Just at sunset, I began my scan (360Deg), and sitting near a hedgerow at 25yards was what I thought was a cat.
I stared at it as it stared at me in a treestand.
The Red Fox kit finally walked directly underneath me at about 4yds.
It was pretty, I guess I would call it orange.

Great first day in the tree!

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),covfefe saved us (11-03-2022),East of the Beast (10-04-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Went out in the woods again tonight.

Quiet as a tomb.  Even the birds.

I might as well have took a nap.

Still like spending time afield.

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),covfefe saved us (11-03-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Can't pattern the deer this year.  Where they were romping a week ago, they have disappeared.

Weather changed a little, but not enough for that.

Archery hunting is all about knowing where and when the deer will be and waiting for them.

Frustrating.

Shot an awesome practice group at the 20 yard target. 10 arrows at 3" total spread with the old compound bow.

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),covfefe saved us (11-03-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Showered and suited up last eve for a short hunt.  I wore the camo bug gear to the stand.

Damned bugs would not leave me alone.  First time I have ever aborted due to bugs.

On my best stand/camera deer are completely absent.  I guess weird weather begets weird deer behavior patterns.

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),donttread (10-27-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Showered and suited up last eve for a short hunt.  I wore the camo bug gear to the stand.
> 
> Damned bugs would not leave me alone.  First time I have ever aborted due to bugs.
> 
> On my best stand/camera deer are completely absent.  I guess weird weather begets weird deer behavior patterns.


Best of luck. I didn't even buy a lisense this year due to knees. My grandson, 16, got his first dear via muzzleloader and I have enjoyed him telling me how it happened.

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),Physics Hunter (10-27-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Best of luck. I didn't even buy a lisense this year due to knees. My grandson, 16, got his first dear via muzzleloader and I have enjoyed him telling me how it happened.


#1 Son took his crossbow and got a huge buck last year on a solo hunt, he's a highschooler too.  Nice when they graduate to real hunting.

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),donttread (10-28-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Another outing this eve.

Quiet and cool.  Too cool for the bugs.   Getting used to the rhythms of the squirrels heading home, in the  crispy leaves, for the night.

Crescent moon.

No deer.

Beautiful walk out.

Trail cam chip says deer have gone nocturnal, odd in this lunar cycle.
Haven't been hunting much, so maybe it is just the pre-rut lull.?


Family does not understand why I am silent and still for about an hour afterward.
Being truly alive is a thing.

----------

Camp (11-02-2022),donttread (10-28-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Another outing this eve.
> 
> Quiet and cool.  Too cool for the bugs.   Getting used to the rhythms of the squirrels heading home, in the  crispy leaves, for the night.
> 
> Crescent moon.
> 
> No deer.
> 
> Beautiful walk out.
> ...


40 years ago when I was still drinking and hunting hard, I never hunted the rut.
I was too busy being in the rut myself. Lots of guys left town on the weekends to deer camps here or there. They chased deer all day and women all night. But here at home women you never saw the rest of the year were out and about the bars. 
Call it small town gene pool expansion. LOL

----------


## Physics Hunter

> 40 years ago when I was still drinking and hunting hard, I never hunted the rut.
> I was too busy being in the rut myself. Lots of guys left town on the weekends to deer camps here or there. They chased deer all day and women all night. But here at home women you never saw the rest of the year were out and about the bars. 
> Call it small town gene pool expansion. LOL


That's quite the twist on rutting...   :Hiding:

----------


## covfefe saved us

02020006 (1).JPG

----------

Physics Hunter (11-03-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Out this afternoon, on stand for 5 mins and 4 deer come walking down the other side of ravine towards me.  Looking good to get a shot.  They stop and the biggest doe throws up her flag and they all bounce out on their backtrail.  I thought they winded me, but it was still and they were 100yds out.
10 seconds later a black bear comes ambling through.  That jerk screwed my hunt!

----------

12icer (11-18-2022),covfefe saved us (11-03-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I don't know about y'all, but this election stuff messes with my head.  I called a stay on hunting until at least Wed, HOPEFULLY the elections will have cleared out by then.

I pulled out my POS MuzzleLoader, and it was shot and had a cap stuck in it.  I am getting old and less than prudent on maintenance.

We just went on a couple building projects and sold a house, so a bunch of stuff is in a connex.  

After a few days I found the rifle specific tools that it takes to take apart and clean this damned thing.  
An evening of cleaning it and getting it ready to hunt.
Then, where is the powder and bullets.
I found enough for four shots.  That's thin, anorexic.

However, I am ready to go.

Vote tomorrow.

----------


## metalman

i haven't hunted with a muzzleloader in ages.  kinda glad too, its the old style with the percussion caps.  pain in the ass to clean but accurate enough out to 80 with open sights.

this coming weekend starts our modern gun season here in Ky.  i might take the rifle to the range today just to check.  i haven't shot it in years because i usually just hunt with the pistol anymore.  we do have a few NICE deer running the farm.  i would hate to see him just out of pistol range, therefore, the rifle may be coming back out.

weather has been awful (high temps/ windy) the last few weeks but there is a major front coming thru friday.  hopefully that will get them moving come saturday.

good luck to all who venture into the woods and PLEASE, be careful and wear your orange

----------

12icer (11-18-2022),Physics Hunter (11-12-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Ok, the elections are yet another train wreck...

Time to say  :Wtf20:  and move on.  The MuzzleLoader is ready to rock, I need to get back in the field.

----------

12icer (11-18-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I was sitting in an intimate (no shot lines over 30yds) but formerly productive spot this afternoon with the crossbow, and damned if that young orange fox didn't run by me again.  
Well, he won't do it anymore.
Score one for the local rabbits!

I went out this evening with the Muzzleloader.  There are dead deer all over the roads, so the rut is on, but being a little higher in elevation, have seen no sign of it here.  
I made a noise with my chair and a rock, and a Doe and Fawn (that I had not seen) threw up their flags, at about 120 yards, and blew out.  Then "Mom" decided that she would stay about 200yds out and out of sight and keep warning deer about me.   :Angry20:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> i haven't hunted with a muzzleloader in ages.  kinda glad too, its the old style with the percussion caps.  pain in the ass to clean but accurate enough out to 80 with open sights.
> 
> this coming weekend starts our modern gun season here in Ky.  i might take the rifle to the range today just to check.  i haven't shot it in years because i usually just hunt with the pistol anymore.  we do have a few NICE deer running the farm.  i would hate to see him just out of pistol range, therefore, the rifle may be coming back out.
> 
> weather has been awful (high temps/ windy) the last few weeks but there is a major front coming thru friday.  hopefully that will get them moving come saturday.
> 
> good luck to all who venture into the woods and PLEASE, be careful and wear your orange


My ML is a 209 Shotgun primer ignition but it is still a super pain to clean.  Can eek out about 4 to 6 shots before it becomes fouled or impossible to load.  

Rifle season is coming here shortly too.

For the pistol/rifle question, you could always take both and only use the rifle if you need the range...

----------


## metalman

well, opening weekend was a bust for me.  

Saturday was neat as the cold front was pushing thru.  i has close to 2" of snow on me and the ground.  i thought for sure this would make them move, but as usual, i was wrong.  bumped a couple of deer moving back to the stand that afternoon but couldn't tell what they were.

Sunday, i moved to a different location and had 2 does bust me from behind.  My buddy stayed in his spot and saw some action also.  Looks like the rut should be in full swing come next weekend.  the long range forecast shows some cold temps.  i was under dressed this weekend for sure.

----------

Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Not hunting right now, will probably wait till next season. My muzzle loader is a 50 Hawken style with a red dot I use some different powder in it so it does not foul too badly. It kicks like a mule even though it is heavy. 

I use 6 different centerfires for regular season depending on the place, I hardly shoot anything unless it is a bad gene spreader like twisted antlers or something. 

I take a Ruger 22 mag for food hunting, shoot them in the spine just above where it joins the body they drop there, no loss of meat no fear no suffering.

----------


## metalman

welp, struck out again this past weekend.  to say it was cold in the stand would be a major understatement, it was FRIGID!

keep seeing the same deer.  one little doe with a dink buck chasing her around a little.  I think the rut is just starting here.  next weekend will be wet unfortunately.  it'll be the last weekend for our modern gun season.  after that it goes back to bow/crossbow.

----------

Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## metalman

Final weekend of modern gun has now passed.  Deciding not to be skunked, i took aim at a yearling doe, maybe 80 lbs.  She had me pegged along with her mother.  Squeezed the trigger on my Ruger m77 .270.......click...?  WTH??  tried easing out the cartridge and chamber another all while they looking at me.  well, they didn't like what they were seeing so off they went.

After another hour passed not seeing anything else, decided to get down and try and find my cartridge amongst the leaf clutter.  Yep, there it is.  Looked at it and see a strong primer strike.  Wow, I just smiled and shook my head.  i reckon it wasn't just meant to happen this season.  

My hunting partner, who owns the land, did manage to connect on a mature 8 pointer that afternoon AFTER he missed a bruiser of a buck just an hour earlier.  Seems like a 1" branch and a bullet from a .30-06 don't mix very well.  He was pretty sick about the outcome of that episode but, it will make another season and hopefully keep the good genes flowing.

We still have bow season until the middle of January so we will still make another effort or 3.

----------

Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

I'm headed out at about 1:00 pm and am going to set up on a crab apple tree, that still has apples, across the meadow from the farmhouse.....Caught 3 bucks Ive never seen until now and a pile of does coming in at around 5pm for the last 2 days on the trail cam.The best one is a decent six and the other 2 are a spike and the other is a one antlered chap. I can't tell if it is because of breeding too close or it is broken off.He probably needs culled.

----------

Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## metalman

Good luck on your hunt.  Are you set on culling that little buck?  How many antlered deer are you allowed a season?

----------

East of the Beast (11-29-2022),Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Good luck on your hunt.  Are you set on culling that little buck?  How many antlered deer are you allowed a season?


The spike showed up and I gave him a pass....I'm allowed 3....2 with rifle or bow, extra stamp. One with muzzleloader

----------

metalman (11-29-2022),Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## metalman

That's pretty liberal on the antlered deer. nice!  we are only allowed 1 antlered per season plus 3 does.  That is in the county where i hunt.  1 county over to the east is an unlimited number of does can be taken with the purchase of extra tags.  i believe the extra tags are $15 each

----------

East of the Beast (11-29-2022),Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> That's pretty liberal on the antlered deer. nice!  we are only allowed 1 antlered per season plus 3 does.  That is in the county where i hunt.  1 county over to the east is an unlimited number of does can be taken with the purchase of extra tags.  i believe the extra tags are $15 each


Yeah. When you live in a state where the most filed auto claim is from hitting deer you can understand..I’ve driven in this state for nearly fifty years and have had at least 4 claims that I can remember

----------

metalman (11-29-2022),Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## metalman

I can imagine.  I've only hit 1 before.  Ironically, I was on the way to the woods for opening day of gun season years back.  Dad was not amused when i returned home with one headlight and a bent up fender :Smiley ROFLMAO: .  I loved that truck, 1976 F150 with a 390 in it.

----------

East of the Beast (11-29-2022),Physics Hunter (11-30-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> well, opening weekend was a bust for me.  
> 
> Saturday was neat as the cold front was pushing thru.  i has close to 2" of snow on me and the ground.  i thought for sure this would make them move, but as usual, i was wrong.  bumped a couple of deer moving back to the stand that afternoon but couldn't tell what they were.
> 
> Sunday, i moved to a different location and had 2 does bust me from behind.  My buddy stayed in his spot and saw some action also.  Looks like the rut should be in full swing come next weekend.  the long range forecast shows some cold temps.  i was under dressed this weekend for sure.


Gotta hate the Doe patrols that just go around warning the rest of the deer!

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Not hunting right now, will probably wait till next season. My muzzle loader is a 5*0 Hawken style with a red dot* I use some different powder in it so it does not foul too badly. It kicks like a mule even though it is heavy. 
> 
> I use 6 different centerfires for regular season depending on the place, I hardly shoot anything unless it is a bad gene spreader like twisted antlers or something. 
> 
> I take a Ruger 22 mag for food hunting, shoot them in the spine just above where it joins the body they drop there, no loss of meat no fear no suffering.


That is some temporal dissonance...

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Final weekend of modern gun has now passed.  Deciding not to be skunked, i took aim at a yearling doe, maybe 80 lbs.  She had me pegged along with her mother.  Squeezed the trigger on my Ruger m77 .270.......click...?  WTH??  tried easing out the cartridge and chamber another all while they looking at me.  well, they didn't like what they were seeing so off they went.
> 
> After another hour passed not seeing anything else, decided to get down and try and find my cartridge amongst the leaf clutter.  Yep, there it is.  Looked at it and see a strong primer strike.  Wow, I just smiled and shook my head.  i reckon it wasn't just meant to happen this season.  
> 
> My hunting partner, who owns the land, did manage to connect on a mature 8 pointer that afternoon AFTER he missed a bruiser of a buck just an hour earlier.  Seems like a 1" branch and a bullet from a .30-06 don't mix very well.  He was pretty sick about the outcome of that episode but, it will make another season and hopefully keep the good genes flowing.
> 
> We still have bow season until the middle of January so we will still make another effort or 3.


Wow, nothing like when a fairy pisses in your primer pan.

Rifle is still in, in this venue, but nothing is moving.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I can imagine.  I've only hit 1 before.  Ironically, I was on the way to the woods for opening day of gun season years back.  Dad was not amused when i returned home with one headlight and a bent up fender.  I loved that truck, 1976 F150 with a 390 in it.


I hit one a few months ago, right before archery season with the 90's cream puff SS Camaro.

1% damage, but a hell of a way to start the season killing a fawn.

----------


## Physics Hunter

I have been sick with the nastiest head cold of all time for more than a week.  This just happened to wipe out more than half of this locale's rifle season.  Sinuses still draining, tough hunt.

Today I took the Scout Rifle out for its first trip.

For those of you that don't know what a Scout Rifle is, here is a primmer. 
https://gunsmagazine.com/guns/rifles/the-scout-rifle/
Briefly, it is a short bolt gun in 308 with a mid mounted, long eye relief, scope.  One shoots it with both eyes open, for quicker target acquisition.

All I saw was Squirrels. But testing the target acquisition on stumps..., magic.

I love the Scout concept since I shoot the bow and shotgun both eyes open.  No opportunity yet, we will see how the results turn out.

----------

metalman (11-30-2022)

----------


## metalman

Tough hunting with a head cold for sure.  hope you get better soon.

Thanks for that article, i had no idea such a beast existed.  I reckon they use a pistol scope for the long eye relief or do they make scopes specifically for this design??  I like the concept, especially for the novice hunters who sometimes can get too close to the eyepiece on a standard scope.  It usually is a mistake they make only once but it could turn them off of shooting all together, which would be a shame since we need more shooters in this downhill world.

----------

Physics Hunter (12-01-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Tough hunting with a head cold for sure.  hope you get better soon.
> 
> Thanks for that article, i had no idea such a beast existed.  I reckon they use a pistol scope for the long eye relief or do they make scopes specifically for this design??  I like the concept, especially for the novice hunters who sometimes can get too close to the eyepiece on a standard scope.  It usually is a mistake they make only once but it could turn them off of shooting all together, which would be a shame since we need more shooters in this downhill world.


Thanks, this stupid cold just wont let go.
I am a big fan of Col. Jeff Cooper, he used to write the Gunners Guru column in G&A.
Yes, it is a long eye relief scope like a pistol scope, but those are usually low power.  The market has seen the need and met it with scopes like my 2-9 power Vortex.

The point of the Scout Rifle is rapid acquisition with both eyes open.
I am a fan of short barrelled rifles, and this just makes it better.

----------

metalman (12-01-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Ok, so I will admit, I am depressed about the hunting conditions.

I had not seen a deer, of any description, on my land in over a month.

Then, today, we were prepping to go to a social group Christmas party, and out walks a doe into the yard.

I grabbed a bow and nocked an arrow.  It would have been a relatively long 35yd shot.  But that would have killed the evening by the time that I gutted and took it to the processor.

She gets to live, and I am still skunked on the season.

If anyone thinks hunting is easy, they should try it...

----------


## East of the Beast

parallax sucks

----------


## Physics Hunter

Had a chance to take the Muzzle Loader out this afternoon.  I was sitting in a chair that I leave at a favorite ground site that I hunt firearms and ML from.  It was windy off and on with a little snow.

The wind was coming from the wrong direction when I got there, so I marked the tree next to me with some really old buck lure that I keep in my hunting bag.  Roll the clock forward 45 minutes and the wind shifted and was gusting uphill to my right.
Just at sunset, the wind kicked up and was rustling the leaves, I thought nothing of it until I heard a twig snap, and it was CLOSE!
I checked all the way around me, except that there is a big double tree to my right.

I stood up in a crouch and looked around the tree to see a little button whitetail buck about 12feet from me.
I froze, and being right handed my weapon was about 180degrees in the wrong direction.  We stared each other down for what seemed an eternity, probably 5 seconds.  Finally he decided to walk out to my rear.
This put the trees well between us so I stood up and swung the ML towards him as he picked up speed and hopped away.  
He stopped at 25yds and looked back, giving me a Quartering Away shot.  I braced the ML on the tree and put the crosshairs on his last rib and squeezed.  The burnt black power smoke obscured the result, I expected him to be dead on the spot.  Instead, he was bouncing out with his flag up.

I reloaded, grabbed my gear and followed his trail.  No blood, no deer, looks like I missed him completely.

I have no idea what went wrong, maybe the scope is off again.

At least I know what smell he likes.

----------


## Physics Hunter

This eve, hunting the same spot, in that old chair, better results.

Of course, the damned whitetails snuck in behind me.  
There were two of them.  One at 25yds and one at 50.
How the hell they can walk thru the the woods that quietly is beyond me.

Damn near the shot I missed on the nub buck the other day.  Had to talk myself into aim and squeeze.

Perfect hit.   But she still ran 30yds and dropped like a rock.

I knew it was a doe, but judging the size was impossible.  At this point in the season, I am just filling the fridge.  It was a yearling doe.  This greatly helps the local herd control efforts.  

Should be about 14lbs of meat in the freezer.

----------


## Physics Hunter

It's quiet, the holidays are over, and I gotta get back in the field.

There are a few more days of season remaining, and I need to bag another deer.

I have been practicing with both the compound and recurve bows but have not taken them afield.  
Maybe I should take one of them out on the last day...

----------


## East of the Beast

> This eve, hunting the same spot, in that old chair, better results.
> 
> Of course, the damned whitetails snuck in behind me.  
> There were two of them.  One at 25yds and one at 50.
> *How the hell they can walk thru the the woods that quietly is beyond me.*
> 
> Damn near the shot I missed on the nub buck the other day.  Had to talk myself into aim and squeeze.
> 
> Perfect hit.   But she still ran 30yds and dropped like a rock.
> ...


Those little pointy cloven hooves are made for sneakin'.

----------

Physics Hunter (01-03-2023)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> This eve, hunting the same spot, in that old chair, better results.
> 
> Of course, the damned whitetails snuck in behind me.  
> There were two of them.  One at 25yds and one at 50.
> How the hell they can walk thru the the woods that quietly is beyond me.
> 
> Damn near the shot I missed on the nub buck the other day.  Had to talk myself into aim and squeeze.
> 
> Perfect hit.   But she still ran 30yds and dropped like a rock.
> ...


I went down to the good-old-local processor, to see if he was done.  He  had the skinned and cleaned carcass hanging.  It confirmed what I  thought in the field.  The 50cal slug entered on the right side of the  yearling and did not pass through.  I hope I find it where I dropped the  gut sack.   :Thinking:  
Got the meat back from the processor with the bag of venison.  I knew she was big for a this year deer...  15.4lbs.

----------


## East of the Beast

@Physics Hunter….WV opened a special hunting season this month. Jan 12-15. Primitive weapons only,long and recurve bow, muzzle loader and pistol ( no scopes). Deer ,bear or turkeys.

Think a 9 mm will bring down a deer?

----------


## Physics Hunter

> @Physics Hunter….WV opened a special hunting season this month. Jan 12-15. Primitive weapons only,long and recurve bow, muzzle loader and pistol ( no scopes). Deer ,bear or turkeys.
> 
> Think a 9 mm will bring down a deer?


It should.  Leather clothed humans and deer are about the same in toughness.

I have seen that Virginia used to have a standard that a centerfire weapon had to deliver 350ftlb of energy to be legal.
A quick check of 124gr regular 9mm delivers about 330ftlbs so would be under spec in the next state over.
Thus at best it would be marginal.
Scary thought relative to self protection eh?

----------


## East of the Beast

> It should.  Leather clothed humans and deer are about the same in toughness.
> 
> I have seen that Virginia used to have a standard that a centerfire weapon had to deliver 350ftlb of energy to be legal.
> A quick check of 124gr regular 9mm delivers about 330ftlbs so would be under spec in the next state over.
> Thus at best it would be marginal.
> Scary thought relative to self protection eh?


May have to go with the .45. Ill have to make sure of the pistol requirements.The WV DNR sent it out in an email.

----------

Physics Hunter (01-08-2023)

----------

